# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Внутренние противоречия

## June

_Две вещи больше всего ненавижу: расизм и негров_
Переписывался я одно время в скайпе с американцем средних лет. Белый, католик, работал медбратом. Жены не было, и он искал себе подругу среди украинок, а меня попросил побыть переводчиком. Обещал джинсы прислать) А потом просто писал время от времени.

Однажды, в самый разгар их пропагандистской истерии по поводу Ирана, он написал мне: 

– Помяни моё слово, через месяц мы превратим Иран в ядерное пепелище.

И тут у меня в голове щёлкнуло: Католик – значит христианин. Христианин – значит “не убий”. Как первая христианская заповедь уживается в его голове с намерением превратить в пепел 75 миллионов человек? 



Стал спрашивать.

– Они хотят ядерную бомбу сделать.
Я говорю – ну вот у вас есть ядерная бомба, это повод вас испепелить?
– Мы миролюбивая страна, они нет.
Я говорю – на чём основывается твоя вера в миролюбие твоей страны? Твоя страна за последние 50 лет развязала значительно больше войн, чем Иран.

Ну и как то человек перестал мне писать, а потом и в скайпе перестал появляться. Но я хочу поговорить не конкретно о нём, а о противоречиях во всех своих проявлениях. Почему сознание одних состоит из сплошных противоречий, а у других оно выглядит в целом непротиворечивым? Почему люди не замечают противоречий в собственных убеждениях или замечают, но не стараются их устранить? Есть ли какие-нибудь общие отличия в воспитании людей с противоречивым сознанием и воспитании людей с сознанием непротиворечивым? Насколько вы сами противоречивы и что по этому поводу думаете?

----------


## Dementiy

> Почему сознание одних состоит из сплошных противоречий, а у других оно выглядит в целом непротиворечивым? Почему люди не замечают противоречий в собственных убеждениях или замечают, но не стараются их устранить?


 Потому что сознание практически не принимает участия в нашем поведении.
Мы руководствуемся эмоциями, настроением, шаблонами, оценкой окружающих и т.д. и т.п.
И лишь в 1 случае из 100 мы можем поступить разумно.




> Насколько вы сами противоречивы и что по этому поводу думаете?


 Я знаю, что состою из противоречий, но другие не знают и этого. // ср. Сократ (с)

----------


## June

_разговор в бане:_
_- Абрам Моисеевич, вы либо крестик снимите, либо трусы оденьте!_
Американский психоаналитик Ненси Мак-Вильямс в своей книге “Психоаналитическая диагностика: Понимание структуры личности в клиническом процессе” использует непротиворечивость как один из критериев для оценки степени нарушенности пациента. Вот, например, что она пишет про невротиков:




> Кроме того, личности с более здоровой структурой характера обладают интегрированным чувством идентичности (Erikson, 1968). Их поведение имеет некоторую непротиворечивость, а их внутреннему опыту свойственна непрерывность собственного “Я” во времени.


 А это про пограничников:




> Кроме того, пограничные пациенты и похожи, и отличаются от психотиков в сфере интеграции идентичности. Их ощущение собственного “Я”, вероятнее всего, полно противоречий и разрывов.


 Невротик – это наименее нарушенный пациент, проблемы которого поверхностны и возникли недавно;

Пограничник – уже стрёмный тип с проблемами на уровне характера, от десятилетней терапии пограничника следует ожидать довольно скромных результатов

Психотик – совсем тяжёлый случай)

Я однажды общался с психотерапевтом, женщиной, ну и она после часа общения оценила меня как пограничника в смысле нарушенности. Поэтому, думаю, и в моём сознании должно быть довольно много противоречий, заметных окружающим. А как вы оцениваете свою нарушенность в смысле противоречивости своего поведения?

----------


## June

> Я знаю, что состою из противоречий, но другие не знают и этого. // ср. Сократ (с)


 Я читал это изречение в несколько другой формулировке:

Я знаю, что ничего не знаю, но другие не знают и этого.

Хотя, возможно, особенности перевода. Википедия предлагает похожие цитаты, например эту:

Пребывать в неведении относительно собственной невежественности — такова болезнь невежд // Олкотт

----------


## June

> Потому что сознание практически не принимает участия в нашем поведении.
> Мы руководствуемся эмоциями, настроением, шаблонами, оценкой окружающих и т.д. и т.п.
> И лишь в 1 случае из 100 мы можем поступить разумно


 Читал у кого-то из психологов, что у невротиков получаются дети невротики, у психотиков дети психотики. Можно ли считать, что в людей, ведущих себя непротиворечиво, родителями в детстве были загружены непротиворечивые шаблоны, и благодаря их непротиворечивости люди смогли, как любят выражаться психологи и психотерапевты, обзавестись интегрированной идентичностью? И тем, в кого были загружены противоречивые шаблоны, этой самой интегрированной идентичности не видать и загруженные в детстве шаблоны на новые, непротиворечивые, не заменить?

----------


## qwe

> И тем, в кого были загружены противоречивые шаблоны, этой самой интегрированной идентичности не видать и загруженные в детстве шаблоны на новые, непротиворечивые, не заменить?


 Конечно заменить, если включить сознательность, терпение, старание, честность и отслеживать.

А. Подводный "Эволюция личности" - интересно, хоть кто-нибудь на этом форуме решился прочитать эту книгу?..

----------


## June

> А Подводный "Эволюция личности" - интересно, хоть кто-нибудь на этом форуме решился прочитать эту книгу?..


 Я прочитал, но это же опять несерьёзная литература.




> А Телец высокого уровня, – сказала она, не имея в виду меня конкретно, – это совсем другое: у него зажигается во лбу звезда Альдебаран, и когда она светит у него между рогами, то он уже идет по своему прямому пути и никакая сила его с этого пути не свернет


  :Smile:

----------


## Yrok25

> Ну и как то человек перестал мне писать, а потом и в скайпе перестал появляться. Но я хочу поговорить не конкретно о нём, а о противоречиях во всех своих проявлениях. Почему сознание одних состоит из сплошных противоречий, а у других оно выглядит в целом непротиворечивым? Почему люди не замечают противоречий в собственных убеждениях или замечают, но не стараются их устранить? Есть ли какие-нибудь общие отличия в воспитании людей с противоречивым сознанием и воспитании людей с сознанием непротиворечивым? Насколько вы сами противоречивы и что по этому поводу думаете?


  этот человек министр обороны , сенатор или кандидат в президенты ?

----------


## June

> этот человек министр обороны , сенатор или кандидат в президенты ?


 Медбрат, я же писал)

Вообще, всю историю христианства вера в Христа неплохо уживалась в человеческих умах с желанием убивать себе подобных. И с осуществлением этого желания вера в Христа тоже замечательно уживалась. Для этого совершенно необязательно подниматься до столь высоких постов. И это, на мой взгляд, даже не признак сильной психической нарушенности, иначе пришлось бы признать психами большинство населения.

Хотя для меня всё это по прежнему очень странно и инородно. Возможно потому, что в моём сознании конкретно этих противоречивых убеждений нет. Во первых, я нерелигиозен. Во вторых, я не мечтаю об уничножении Ирана.

----------


## qwe

> Я прочитал, но это же опять несерьёзная литература.


 Несерьезно вырывать фразу из контекста. Неуважительно очень, я бы сказала. Собственно, вы как всегда в своем репертуаре. 

Приведенная цитата (опять же, образная - с образным текстом у вас сложности...) сказана женщиной, с которой автор учился астрологии в молодости об астрологии же, и к сути книги не имеет отношения. 

Сам же автор имеет опыт проведения психотерапии более 20 лет. Наверное глубокое понимание людей - это несерьезно)) Энциклопедические знания в области классической психологии и создание собственной системы - тоже ерунда)) то ли дело вы - знаток психологии, практический...

Если вы книгу прочитали, может быть вы сможете кратко изложить суть?
Поспорьте с сутью, если она несерьезная. Если вы вообще что-то поняли, ведь, чтобы понять, надо думать своей головой и уметь выходить за дубовые рамки формализма...

Кратко: что представляет из себя инфантильная личность? Что не так с этим описанием? почему? оно не работает на людях?
Каково же серьезное описание? Где противоречия? в чем преимущества "медицинских" описаний *на практике*? Очень любопытно было бы почитать)

Книга великолепно отвечает на вопрос о внутренних противоречиях на каждом этапе.

Не профанируйте, если уж на то пошло - несерьезно себя ведете.

----------


## qwe



----------


## June

*qwe*, я воздержусь от комментариев.

----------


## Dementiy

Интересно и кому здесь больше нужна психологическая помощь?...

Первому пользователю, которой по одной цитате сразу же ставит несколько диагнозов, срываясь при этом на личные оскорбления?
Или второму, который в состоянии контролировать свою инстинктивную реакцию (дать сдачи), оставаясь по-взрослому спокойным?

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, я воздержусь от комментариев.


 да, против истины ходить трудно. и вредно)

----------


## qwe

> Интересно и кому здесь больше нужна психологическая помощь?...
> 
> Первому пользователю, которой по одной цитате сразу же ставит несколько диагнозов, срываясь при этом на личные оскорбления?
> Или второму, который в состоянии контролировать свою инстинктивную реакцию (дать сдачи), оставаясь по-взрослому спокойным?


 Как вы говорите, верующий человек?)
Каждый раз читаю вас и поражаюсь как в первый. Неужели это существует на самом деле?
Жизнь непроста)

----------


## Игорёк

Непротиворечив только очень уверенный в себе человек или идиот. Судя по тому что он искал женщину заведомо социально слабую (проще говоря хотел снять дешевую проститутку), на родине ему никто не давал. Значит он скорее относится ко второму типажу. Мнение такого человека не имеет значительного веса. Он просто слушает сми и не парится.

----------


## qwe

> Непротиворечив только очень уверенный в себе человек или идиот.


 Сознательный, внимательный и честный.

----------


## qwe

*June*, как давно мы с вами в скайпе разговаривали? Сколько месяцев прошло?
Я давала вам ссылку на магазин Матвеева. Вы за это время могли половину ваших болезней проработать и новые упредить.
Но нет, так нельзя, это несерьезно) Не дай бог расширить свои границы на самом деле.
Лучше болеть и спускать деньги на увлекательную медицину. Из любви к науке)

Не отвечайте пожалуйста. сил нет это читать.

----------


## June

> Не отвечайте пожалуйста. сил нет это читать.


 Я сначала не хотел отвечать, но потом подумал – а ведь какой всё-таки замечательный пост написала *qwe*! Какое точное соответствие названию темы!

Я уже встречал такую модель поведения раньше. Я проанализировал её, проанализировал свои чувства и желания, возникающие после такого разговора. Я, честно признаюсь, ненавижу, когда меня обливают дерьмом и запрещают умыться. Такое поведение собеседника вызывает у меня максимально негативные эмоции. По шкале от 1 до 10 это 10 баллов чистого негатива и после такого разговора усиливается желание удавиться. Как же правильнее всего реагировать на такое поведение собеседника?

Можно промолчать, чтобы не увеличивать количество негатива на земном шаре, иначе количество негатива увеличится в разы – на мой негативный ответ последует негативный ответ собеседника и неизвестно, когда это всё закончится. Точно понятно одно – друзьями с собеседником мы точно не останемся. Так что же, правильнее всего промолчать? Такая модель поведения вызывает одобрение *Dementiy*, *Дейла Карнеги* (писателя-психолога, не перепутайте с промышленником-однофамильцем) и многих, многих, многих других, чьих имён я уже не упомню. Мне тоже нравится такая модель поведения, я её разделяю, и я чаще всего именно так и поступаю.

Но многие психологи советуют – нельзя копить гнев в себе, необходимо выплеснуть его наружу, дать сдачи нападающему как можно скорее, иначе гнев разъест вас изнутри не хуже серной кислоты. Первыми от сдержанного гнева страдают сердечно-сосудистая и пищеварительная системы, потом начинаются головные боли и нервные тики, у некоторых начинает болеть спина, и, главное, обычная соматическая (телесная) терапия не помогает. Рентген, МРТ и анализы крови ничего страшного не находят, но болит реально и очень сильно. И мне позиция выплёскивания гнева наружу тоже нравится, я и её разделяю. И вот тут начинается полное соответствие теме поста *qwe*: *Я разделяю две противоречивые позиции.* По законам логики, одна из позиций неверна, либо обе не верны. Но они обе уживаются в моём мозгу, я разделяю обе эти позиции, и я до сих пор не разрешил для себя этого противоречия. И я до сих пор не могу понять – как и почему? Как такое вообще возможно? Я же считаю себя человеком разумным, в конце концов!

Как люди реагируют на такое поведение собеседника?

Психотик, подвергнутый такой атаке, вполне может через пару часов пойти и спрыгнуть с крыши. Мне кажется, вам, *qwe*, полезно об этом знать.

Я обычно стараюсь максимально дистанцироваться от такого человека, прекратить любые контакты, чтобы минимизировать риск повторного обливания дерьмом.

Ещё мне очень нравится позиция, приведённая в буддистской притче, которая будет целиком в следующем посте:




> - Что же будете делать вы со своими оскорблениями и проклятиями? Я не принимаю их и возвращаю вам. Если я могу отвергнуть те фрукты и сладости, они должны забрать их обратно. Что можете вы сделать? Я отвергаю ваши оскорбления, так что и вы уносите свой груз по домам и делайте с ним всё, что хотите.


 Вот почему я не буддист, почему я выбрал для себя нерелигиозность?

----------


## June

Гаутама Будда проходил мимо одной деревни, в ней жили противники буддистов. Жители выскочили из домов, окружили его и начали оскорблять. Ученики Будды начали сердиться и уже готовы были дать отпор, но присутствие Учителя действовало успокаивающе.

А то, что он сказал, привело в замешательство и жителей деревни и учеников. Он повернулся к ученикам и сказал:

- Вы разочаровали меня. Эти люди делают свое дело. Они разгневаны. Им кажется, что я враг их религии, их моральных ценностей. Эти люди оскорбляют меня, это естественно. Но почему вы сердитесь? Почему у вас такая реакция? Вы позволили манипулировать вами. Вы зависите от них. Разве вы не свободны? Люди из деревни не ожидали такой реакции. Они были озадачены.

В наступившей тишине Будда обратился к ним: - Вы все сказали? Если вы не все сказали, у вас еще будет возможность высказать мне все, что вы думаете, когда мы будем возвращаться. Люди из деревни сказали:

Но мы оскорбляли тебя, почему ты не сердишься на нас?

Будда ответил:

- Вы свободные люди, и то, что вы сделали ваше право. Я на это не реагирую. Я тоже свободный человек. Ничто не может заставить меня реагировать, и никто не может влиять на меня и манипулировать мною. Мои поступки вытекают из моего внутреннего состояния.

И я хотел бы задать вам вопрос, который касается вас. В предыдущей деревне люди встречали меня, приветствовали, они принесли с собой цветы, фрукты, сладости. Я сказал им: "Спасибо, мы уже позавтракали. Заберите эти фрукты и сладости с моим благословением себе. Мы не можем нести их с собой, мы не носим с собой пищу". А теперь я спрашиваю вас:

Что они должны сделать с тем, что я не принял и вернул им назад?

Один человек из толпы сказал:
- Должно быть, они раздали фрукты и сладости своим детям, своим семьям.

- Что же будете делать вы со своими оскорблениями и проклятиями? Я не принимаю их и возвращаю вам. Если я могу отвергнуть те фрукты и сладости, они должны забрать их обратно. Что можете вы сделать? Я отвергаю ваши оскорбления, так что и вы уносите свой груз по домам и делайте с ним всё, что хотите.

----------


## qwe

Непочатый край работ...

*Для начала разберемся с оскорблениями.*




> Несерьезно вырывать фразу из контекста. Неуважительно очень, я бы сказала.


 Вышеприведенная книга предлагает модели 5-ти типов личности, эта схема не астрологическая. Книга написана в помощь психологам. К примеру, описание инфантильной личности объясняет, почему могут возникать неосознанные противоречия. 

Вы выбрали цитату, которая не имеет отношения к сути книги - правда или нет? Правда.

Вырывать фразу из контекста мы можем в двух случаях:
1. Мы не поняли смысл текста. Надо упомянуть, что книга написана... ну очень понятно  :Smile:  трудно заподозрить, что там речь о Тельцах, очень трудно, практически невозможно.
2. Мы сознательно занимаемся демагогией. Заниматься демагогией мы можем только при наличии неуважения к собеседнику, даже если из-за выгоды))




> Собственно, вы как всегда в своем репертуаре.


 Вы и раньше вырывали фразы из контекста, в других обсуждениях - это констатация произошедшего.




> то ли дело вы - знаток психологии, практический...


 Вы знаток психологии? 




> Если вы книгу прочитали, может быть вы сможете кратко изложить суть?
> Поспорьте с сутью, если она несерьезная.


 Если мы утверждаем, что книга несерьезная, действительно нужно приводить аргументы по сути.




> Если вы вообще что-то поняли,


 см. выше, о вырывании фразы из контекста:
Ведь, если вы не поняли, то сказанное мной соответствует действительности, если же не поняли - занимаетесь демагогией, что в свою очередь, очевидно есть личное неуважение ко мне.  :Smile: 




> ведь, чтобы понять, надо думать своей головой и уметь выходить за дубовые рамки формализма...


 Чистая правда, абстрактное заучивание терминов, без понимания связей между явлениями, существующими в реальности, к которым эти термины привязаны, ничего не даст. Нужно думать, причем, стараться овладевать различными способами и методами мыслить. Горизонтальной логики в _практической_ психологии *категорически* недостаточно - см. видео.

Нужно ли привести определение понятия "формализм"?  Википедия: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...8%D0%BA%D0%B0)

Дубовый - образное выражение, которым я заменила сразу несколько эпитетов, которые так и поросились: бессмысленный и беспощадный, безнадежный, закоренелый, костный, непробиваемый итп. Это очень точное слово, которое хорошо передает мои непосредственные ощущения.

Формальное поведение, вашем случае - также факт. Ведь не было, напоминаю, аргументов по сути книги.
Таким образом я снова констатировала факт + образное выражение к нему. Ибо и мне нелегко видеть, как люди сами себе перекрывают дороги...




> Не профанируйте, если уж на то пошло - несерьезно себя ведете.


 Профанация - невежественное искажение, упрощение. Учитывая все вышеперечисленное, все так и есть.

Прямо скажем, если бы вы пошли простым путем и сформулировали свою позицию в виде:
"* я не в состоянии*  воспринимать эту книгу всерьез никогда" - у меня не было бы ни одной зацепки для продолжения дискуссии. Но, для того, чтобы свою позицию выражать четко и ясно, ее и осознавать надо четко и ясно  :Smile: 
_Приведенный мной вариант корректен, поскольку объясняет ваше личное восприятие, а не пытается выдать свое частное мнение за объективное для всего человечества и претендовать на роль конечной инстанции._ 

Но интересно другое, а именно, почему вы этот пост восприняли как личное оскорбление?
Я критиковала логические несостыковки и неудачно выбранную вами модель поведения.
Оскорбление же, если я не ошибаюсь, это *беспочвенные* апелляции к личности)

Таким образом, использование фиктивного аргумента в виде левой цитаты, привело меня к необходимости ответить. 

Крайне любопытно, поскольку непостижимо, почему, на каких основаниях, по каким критериям был выбран именно тот отрывок?

Еще интересно, какие различия вы выделяете между критикой и "поливанием дерьмом" (одно из доступных вам образных выражений)?  :Smile: 

ПС

Насчет *образных выражений*.

Помнится мне как я привела вам цитату, где течение ци сравнивалось с движением воды в традиционной китайской манере, т.е. образный язык аналогий. Вы начали ее анализировать приводя физические (от слова физика) качества воды. Это было чудесно...  :Big Grin:  С таким же успехом вы можете поэзию разбирать. "то как зверь она завоет, то заплачет как дитя" - скажите, что у автора стихов слуховые галлюцинации - буря не может плакать, она не живая, это ветер шумит... итп

Помочь горю может только изучение символизма, чтение хорошей поэзии и художественной литературы. Может даже стоит попробовать рисовать. Собственно, в случае профессионального выгорания математикам часто советуют рисование, бухгалтерам - выращивание цветов итп Потому что дисбаланс приводит к искажениям...

----------


## qwe

*Уход от ответа* - очень большая тема, но я постараюсь.

Если по отношению к вам проявляют беспочвенную агрессию, действительно разумно уйти от ответа. Например, если собеседник невменяем, нечестен итп.

Если же вы создали почву для конфликта и, после этого отмалчиваетесь, то с объективных позиций это достаточно некорректно, не зависимо от того, понимаете вы свою ошибку или нет. Во всяком случае, ситуацию это не улучшит, а создаст ненужное напряжение и усилит взаимонепонимание. Если собеседник открыт к диалогу и готов спокойно разбираться, то вы будете выглядеть либо трусом, либо человеком, который пытается уйти от ответственности, либо тем, кто плохо понимает, что происходит.

Вообще, насчет оскорблений, вам стоит задуматься: что есть оскорбление? Когда и кого я тут, на ваших глазах оскорбляла? В какой форме? В каких ситуациях? Это отрезвляющие вопросы, которые ставят все на свои места  :Smile: 

Я всегда говорила, что меня интересует истина в практическом смысле. Я не занимаюсь здесь ни с кем выяснением, кто из нас лучше и достойнее как личность, так как считаю это бессмысленным. Я могу критиковать функционал и не более того. И, уж конечно, в этом нет оскорбления личности. На прямые же наезды считаю своим долгом отвечать прямо  :Smile: 

...
Вначале я вижу оскорбление (или самоутверждение, или еще что-то такое, чего очень не люблю), там, где его нет, потому что имею плохо разработанную базу опыта по этой части, плохо отличаю критику личности от критики функции, плохо распознаю и категоризирую чужие проявления. Потом испытываю агрессию в ответ - ведь неосознанная программа защиты от агрессивных внешних посяганий уже включилась. А потом решаю задачу: высказывать свои чувства или не высказывать?)) Если ошибка закралась в водные данные все остальное надо пересматривать.

У каждого преступления есть мотив. Если я кому-то приписываю действия и эта информация не точная, то стоит проверить свои расчеты, спросить себя, зачем этот человек так себя ведет? почему? с какой целью? Насколько типично для него это поведение? в каких ситуациях оно включается? итп

----------


## qwe

Наверное, надо заострить внимание)

Если некто Иван Иванович скажет, что не любит апельсины, не нравятся ему апельсины - их вкус, цвет и размер. ему крайне трудно что-то возразить оставшись в рамках приличия и трезвомыслия. Можно только поделиться своим отношениям к апельсинам, сказав, что я их люблю за вкус и запах, к примеру. Все потому, что это его частное дело и право любить или не любить какие-то фрукты. 

Если же мы возьмем на себя ответственность утверждать, что "ты, Иван Иванович, ведешь себя неразумно, поскольку в апельсинах содержится витамин С" (при том, что Иван Иванович в курсе, с детства и вполне вменяем), то это стоит делать, только если жизнь или благополучие Ивана Ивановича, очевидно зависит от пересмотра его решения относительно апельсинов.

Если же этот самый Иван Иванович заявит публично или в частном разговоре, что апельсины - это неприемлемая пища вообще, на том лишь основании, что они ему несимпатичны, он будет выглядеть неадекватно. Например, у собеседника даже может возникнуть чувство, что на него давят, навязывают ему вкусы, игнорируют индивидуальность и посягают на личные границы. А если еще собеседник окажется торговцем апельсинами, тут уж конфликт неизбежен. Хотя, если этот собеседник в жизни апельсинов не пробовал, то он может и поверить, и воспринять информацию как нейтральную. Однако, она уже не будет объективной, а будет искаженной  :Smile: 

С апельсинами все просто и понятно)
Хотя и для книг верно все то же самое.

_С уважением,
ваш торговец апельсинами_  :Big Grin:

----------


## June

Не успел пока прочитать ответы. Я зашёл, чтобы процитировать вышеупомянутого Дейла Карнеги.

*Дейл Карнеги. Споря, вы не можете выиграть.*

Bo время обеда господин, сидевший рядом co мной, рассказал забавную историю, суть которой основывалась на цитате: "Существует божество, которое придает форму нашим намерениям, обтесывая их сообразно нашим желаниям". Рассказчик упомянул, что цитата взята из Библии. Он ошибался. Я знал это. Я знал это совершенно твердо. B этом не могло быть никакого сомнения. И вот, чтобы дать почувствовать свою значительность и продемонстрировать свое превосходство, я взял на себя роль непрошенного и нежелательного цензора и поправил его. Он стал упорствовать. Что? Шекспир? Этого не может быть! Абсурд! Это цитата из Библии. И он знает это. 
      Рассказчик сидел справа от меня, a слева сидел мой старый друг. B свое время он посвятил насколько лет изучению Шекспира. Мы предложили ему разрешить наш спор. M-p Гэмонд выслушал нас, затем наступил мне под столом на ногу и сказал: "Дейл, ты ошибаешься. Джентльмен совершенно прав. Это - из Библии". 
      Когда мы возвращались домой c ним в тот вечер, я сказал ему: "Фрэнк, ты же знаешь, что эта цитата из Шекспира". "Разумеется, - ответил он, - "Гамлет", акт 5-й, сцена 2-я. Ho мы были c тобой в гостях по торжественному поводу, мой дорогой Дейл. *Зачем доказывать человеку, что он неправ? Внушишь ли ты ему расположение таким образом? Почему не дать ему возможность спасти свое лицо? Ведь он не спрашивал твоего мнения. Он не хотел знать его. Зачем же с ним спорить?* Послушайся моего совета - навсегда избегай острых углов". 
      Человека, который сказал эти слова, теперь уже нет в живых, но урок, который он мне дал продолжает приносить плоды.

----------


## qwe

> Зачем доказывать человеку, что он неправ? Внушишь ли ты ему расположение таким образом? Почему не дать ему возможность спасти свое лицо? Ведь он не спрашивал твоего мнения. Он не хотел знать его. Зачем же с ним спорить?


 Сдается мне, что мы с вами не на торжественном ужине. и хуже того, приготовьтесь, сейчас я напишу нечто ужасающее: я не ищу расположения. Я защищаю истину (***не себя). Таков мой выбор.

Моей жизни не хватит, если я буду соглашаться с каждым заблуждающимся, чтобы получить его расположение)) Ладно бы от этого расположения польза была  :Wink: 
_А вы, возможно даже не заметили, что пытаетесь мне навязать какую-то постороннюю цель)_

Инфантильная позиция, к сожалению, часто _манифестирует себя_ в форме: "не говорите мне этого, потому что мне неприятно это слышать. Даже если это правда." 

Карнеги пишет о том, как строить комфортные отношения в обществе. Даже если общество состоит из инфантильных личностей, с которыми у вас нет ничего общего, чтобы быть единомышленниками. однако внешние приемы вам помогут строить те самые формальные связи в положительном ключе)

Карнеги не пишет о том, как лечить людей от депрессии, комплексов и заблуждений. Поэтому для оправданий он тут не годится. 

*Как вы думаете, Карнеги согласился бы с вашим расистом?*
Наверное да, если это нужный, полезный человек.))




> *Дейл Карнеги. Споря, вы не можете выиграть.*


 Это вы пытаетесь выиграть, возможно неосознанно. Либо присваиваете мне такое стремление. Я же меньше всего пытаюсь выиграть, потому что и так знаю что права, что 2х2=4. И результат не изменится, независимо от того, согласитесь ли вы с ним.

----------


## Dementiy

> Я проанализировал её, проанализировал свои чувства и желания, возникающие после такого разговора. Я, честно признаюсь, ненавижу, когда меня обливают дерьмом и запрещают умыться. Такое поведение собеседника вызывает у меня максимально негативные эмоции. По шкале от 1 до 10 это 10 баллов чистого негатива и после такого разговора усиливается желание удавиться. Как же правильнее всего реагировать на такое поведение собеседника?


 Хороший вопрос.

Я тоже пытался анализировать свою реакцию, и вот что интересно.
Моя реакция - не "моя".
Очень часто она продиктована шаблонами поведения, т.е. запрограммирована обществом.
Например, если меня обливают дерьмом, то я обязательно должен дать сдачи, а иначе рискую стать "лохом" в глазах невидимого общественного судьи.
Нередко, люди вообще не замечают, что ими движет (яркий пример - ваш "оппонент").

Но человеческое общество - порочно! И его законы - есть законы воров, лицемеров и трусов.
Однако, нарушая их, мы рискуем очень многим (порой даже своей жизнью).
Поэтому идти против этих шаблонов - очень смелый и в то же время героический поступок.

Какой путь выбрать (широкий или тернистый), каждый решает для себя сам.

----------


## qwe

Если бы вы, *June*, пользовались советами Карнеги сами, бы после первого же моего ответа в теме написали что-то типа:

_"интересная книга, советуйте еще"_ - чтобы вызвать мое расположение и управлять мной)))
Хотя всю эту книгу можно описать одной украинской пословицей, которая в переводе звучит приблизительно так: ласковый теленок питается от двух коров)

Таким ответом вы бы:
1. задали мне рамки общения. Когда с человеком общаешься в положительном ключе, он вынужден под них подстраиваться, пока вы ничего существенного не нарушаете.
2. открыли возможность узнать еще что-то интересное))
3. реально занимали бы позицию выше ситуации, когда побеждать не надо, потому что ни от кого не защищаешься и ни на кого не нападаешь.
4. взяли бы на себя ведущую (т.е. мужскую) роль фактически, благодаря чему потом не было бы уколов в самолюбие по этой статье)

Чтобы такие маневры получались легко и непринужденно, надо отсечь зацикленность на себе, погружение в свои чувства и ожидания (их лучше отрешенно наблюдать и просто осознавать - это энергоэкономично) и *намеренно* удерживать 50% внимания на собеседниках. 

При переживаниях поле внимания сужается, потому что энергия, необходимая для обеспечения интерпретации поступающей информации "перегорает". Поэтому всегда, когда мы ловим себя на переживаниях, первое, что надо сделать - это отделить свое *я* от эмоций, чтобы "перекрыть" утечку. Чтобы хватило сил на открытость к тому что вокруг, чтобы ясно воспринимать происходящее во вне и в себе и правильно его трактовать в режиме реального времени.

Если же мы в дополнение будем слушать версии Дементиев и принимать их за чистую монету не проверив, то, чаще всего, потери будут еще существеннее. 

Провести для себя четкую границу между критикой и оскорблениями очень полезно. Быстрая и правильная сортировка поступающих сигналов экономит силы.
Определиться со своим отношением и к тому и другому явлению, со своими ожиданиями от окружающих, выяснить причину своей бурной реакции, отследить ее источник - возможность вообще иметь иммунитет к подобным ситуациям в дальнейшем.

----------


## June

> Я защищаю истину (***не себя). Таков мой выбор.


 Истина может оказаться истиной только для вас и только на время.




> Я же меньше всего пытаюсь выиграть, потому что и так знаю что права, что 2х2=4. И результат не изменится, независимо от того, согласитесь ли вы с ним.


 Вы забыли указать систему счисления. В четверичной системе нет цифры 4, а 2+2=10.

----------


## June

*brusnika*, вы об окружающих по себе судите?

----------


## June

> Если бы вы, *June*, пользовались советами Карнеги сами, бы после первого же моего ответа в теме написали что-то типа:


 Да, иногда лучше жевать, чем говорить.

Я слишком честен. Карнеги учит врать. Точнее, не врать, а недоговаривать, но для меня это одно и то же, и поэтому я плохой ученик. Вот, кстати, что Невзоров говорит о вранье?




> Вранье штука хорошая, я очень люблю вранье, но у него есть масса недостатков. Это очень хрупкая вещь. Это вещь, которую надо с особой тщательностью оберегать от любого сквознячка, от любого воздействия, от любого взгляда и от любого ветерка. Вранье, при всем его очаровании, при том, что из вранья строятся великолепные, восхитительные конструкции, — оно, к сожалению, ни на что серьезное не пригодно. Потому что, если бы постоянная Больцмана была бы враньем, или законы слабого или сильного ядерного взаимодействия были бы враньем, или расчеты Резерфорда были бы враньем, у нас не звонили бы телефоны, не светили бы лампочки, у меня не работал бы микрофон, мы бы здесь не собрались. К сожалению, базироваться что-то может только на правде. Я сам не большой любитель правды, но здесь вынужден признать, что, кроме нее, ничего не остается.


 Я из тех, кто считает, что если в бочку мёда положить ложку дерьма, получится бочка дерьма.
Мне надо научиться проходить мимо бочки дерьма молча, чтобы никого не обидеть.

----------


## qwe

> Мне надо научиться проходить мимо бочки дерьма молча, чтобы никого не обидеть.


 Да, я была великолепна, спасибо))

----------


## June

*qwe*, а у вас есть какой-нибудь собственный способ отличать правду от лжи, сознательной или неосознанной?

Взять, например, врача. Как понять, правду он говорит, сознательно лжёт с целью вытягивания денег, или просто некомпетентен?

Если это книга, или клип на ютубе, как понять, правда там сказана, или вымысел, или автор искренне заблуждается?

И нужно ли вообще отличать правду от неправды? Розовые очки довольно сильно искажают действительность, но в них классно, всё вокруг красивое, а без них унылое и безжизненное. Может быть, когда ложь сладка, правильнее не замечать, что это ложь, а наслаждаться вкусом?

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, а у вас есть какой-нибудь собственный способ отличать правду от лжи, сознательной или неосознанной?


  :Embarrassment:  конечно, вот, например:

Я:



> Не отвечайте пожалуйста. сил нет это читать.


 Вы:



> Я, честно признаюсь, ненавижу, когда меня обливают дерьмом и запрещают умыться. Такое поведение собеседника вызывает у меня максимально негативные эмоции.


 Уже видите, что к чему или объяснить подробно?))

------
Не существует единственного универсального способа отличать правду от лжи)) Может быть только иллюзия возможности его существования. Какой-то специфический способ можно выделить только для какой-то очень узкой сферы. Все люди пользуются целиком всем своим банком накопленного опыта, интуицией и всем спектром восприятия для того, чтобы отличать правду от лжи.

----------


## June

> Автор, "судить по себе" - значение, плиз.


 Есть термин короче: Прое́кция (лат. projectio — бросание вперед) — психологический процесс, относимый к механизмам психологической защиты, в результате которого внутреннее ошибочно воспринимается как приходящее извне. Человек приписывает кому-то или чему-то собственные мысли, чувства, мотивы, черты характера и пр., полагая, что он воспринял что-то приходящее извне, а не изнутри самого себя.




> Они такие же лицемерные, продажные, похотливые, эгоистичные как и все остальные людишки, живущие на земном шаре


 


> Люди -это всего лишь люди - общество лицемерных жополизов, эгоистов, врунов, тел и запахов, выше своей головы им не прыгнуть


 Вы обобщаете, т.е. прямо утверждаете - все люди(шки) на земном шаре одинаковы. 

Допустим. Но откуда вы знаете, что они такие? Все, даже те, кого вы ни разу в жизни не видели, про кого в книге не читали и даже имени не слышали? Откуда вы знаете реальные мотивы поступков близких вам людей? Мысли читаете? Не пытаетесь ли вы проецировать свои свойства на всех остальных жителей земного шара? Т.е. я такая - значит и остальные такие же?

----------


## June

> Конечно заменить, если включить сознательность, терпение, старание, честность и отслеживать.


 *qwe*, снова защита, снова глухая оборона. Покажите же наконец пример честности при отслеживании своих шаблонов!

----------


## June

> О людях судят по их поступкам, действиям и т.д., а не по себе.


 Все люди разные, и каждый оценивает один и тот же поступок человека по-своему. Очень часто оценка говорит значительно больше об оценщике, нежели об оцениваемом. Часто даже и поступка никакого нет, а оценка уже есть.




> Если у меня о них такое мнение, значит у меня есть основания и право считать именно так.


 Вы свободный человек, я свободный человек. Вы имеете право на своё мнение, я на своё. Я понимаю, моё мнение обидело вас, но и ваше обидело меня. Вы написали очень много нелестного про всех жителей земли, значит и про меня тоже. А ещё про тех, кто мне дорог, кого я НЕ считаю похотливыми продажными эгоистичными жополизами.

Уверен, они и выше головы способны прыгнуть.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, мне кажется, у вас есть один шаблон, на который я пытался обратить ваше внимание. Шаблон можно сформулировать так: если нет доказательств, что это ложь - значит, это истина.


 Нет, я не утверждаю этого. Очевидно же, что это не так. в том числе, с точки зрения формальной логики)




> Конечно заменить, если включить сознательность, терпение, старание, честность и отслеживать.


 Где здесь защита или оборона?? простое, прямое утверждение. практическая технология кратко)

Тем не менее, если вы меня хотите в чем-то упрекнуть, укажите в чем. иначе разговор беспредметный. Диалог или обсуждение, где каждый высказывает свое мнение имеет хоть какую-то ценность. если же мы начнем сомневаться в простейших вещах (а *вы высказываете сомнения в азах* практического характера, т.е. тех, которые каждый может проверить на себе), это уже выглядит чем-то нездоровым...
Если же вы чего-то не поняли, так и пишите: не понял.

Мы с вами здесь и сейчас ведем диалог. Тратим на это драгоценное время жизни. Поэтому он должен иметь содержание, нести максимально возможную пользу. в этом все дело.

----------


## qwe

*June*,
вы замечали когда-нибудь, чтобы я вам давала советы в области программирования, катания на лыжах, дайвинга?
Вас это не наводит на размышления?)

----------


## June

> *June*,
> вы замечали когда-нибудь, чтобы я вам давала советы в области программирования, катания на лыжах, дайвинга?
> Вас это не наводит на размышления?)


 *qwe*, снова защита, снова затыкание рта. Вы хотите говорить со мной, но не хотите меня слышать. Я понимаю, но мне очень жаль.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, снова защита, снова затыкание рта. Вы хотите говорить со мной, но не хотите меня слышать. Я понимаю, но мне очень жаль.


 пост №40 не читали.
где защита? где затыкание рта? зачем вы фантазируете? Где связь вообще?
Я вам хоть что-то запрещаю? на каком основании я могла бы это делать?

Я не даю советов в области дайвинга и программирования, потому что не разбираюсь в этом. и еще в длинном списке вещей я ничего не понимаю. Например в женской косметике и макияже - я полный ноль)) Моя жизнь и голова была всегда занята другими вещами. Мое самолюбие, как вы выразились, запросто это признает.

Хоть я люблю эзотерику, я не знакома со многими ветками, особенно теми, которые не считаю важными)), например, не знаю что такое Рэйки. хоть я и хорошо ориентируюсь в психологии, я до сих пор не интересовалась всерьез расстановками и никому не возьмусь ничего из этой области объяснять, и честно предупреждаю, что не разбираюсь. итп. Не берусь за профориентацию, потому что не сильна и хорошо это знаю. Потому что я человек ответственный и мой рассудок на месте) Я вообще очень неплохо знаю себя, понимаете ли...

вы постоянно подвергаете сомнению здравость моего рассудка)

_Все, что я вам пишу, можно проверить на себе практически, любой совет._

----------


## June

Попробую ещё раз.




> *June*,
> вы замечали когда-нибудь, чтобы я вам давала советы в области программирования, катания на лыжах, дайвинга?
> Вас это не наводит на размышления?)


 *qwe*, вы сейчас пытаетесь говорить со мной свысока, типа я всеми признанный психолог, а вы никто, и не учите меня жить.
Во первых, ни психологи, ни психотерапевты, ни психоаналитики так себя не ведут. Никогда. Я знаю, я бывал и у первых, и у вторых, да и книжки тоже почитываю.
Во вторых, вы не психолог. Для того, чтобы стать психо***, не достаточно встать и сказать: Я – психо***, и зарегистрироваться на сайте психо***. Нужны знания, но кроме знаний, я у многих читал эту мысль – нужно обязательно самому пройти курс психотерапии или психоанализа у специалиста. Не у подруги, а именно у специалиста. Вышеупомянутая МакВильямс, кстати, прошла курс психоанализа, т.е. её анализировали, о чём она с гордостью пишет. Когда она работала психоаналитиком, у неё был супервизор. У вас же не было никого, и у вас в голове тараканы размером с кулак. И когда я вам показываю на одного из тараканов, у меня возникают фантазии, что вы его заметите и раздавите. Но вы вместо этого начинаете защищаться, закрывать своего таракана ладошками.

Я, конечно, тоже не психолог, не психоаналитик, и не могу быть супервизором. Я всего лишь один из посетителей этого сайта и к моему мнению можно относиться как к мнению обычного некомпетентного неспециалиста. Но, может быть, вы сможете найти кого-нибудь, кто займётся вашим психоанализом, и кому вы будете доверять, перед кем вы сможете открыться, не боясь осуждения и осмеивания?

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, вы сейчас пытаетесь говорить со мной свысока, типа я всеми признанный психолог, а вы никто, и не учите меня жить.


 вы вкладываете такой смысл, по каким-то вашим внутренним причинам.




> Во первых, ни психологи, ни психотерапевты, ни психоаналитики так себя не ведут. Никогда. Я знаю, я бывал и у первых, и у вторых, да и книжки тоже почитываю.


 вы не на сеансе у меня. у нас обычная частная беседа.

Кстати об этом, у нас в поликлинике есть психолог, достаточно разумный молодой человек по впечатлениям из жизни. Однажды я нашла его страницу вконтакте. если бы я ее увидела до того, я бы его совсем перестала уважать: одни плоские анекдоты о сексе и блондинках.))




> Во вторых, вы не психолог. Для того, чтобы стать психо***, не достаточно встать и сказать: Я – психо***, и зарегистрироваться на сайте психо***. Нужны знания, но кроме знаний, я у многих читал эту мысль – нужно обязательно самому пройти курс психотерапии или психоанализа у специалиста. Не у подруги, а именно у специалиста. Вышеупомянутая МакВильямс, кстати, прошла курс психоанализа, т.е. её анализировали, о чём она с гордостью пишет. Когда она работала психоаналитиком, у неё был супервизор.


 Спасибо, я в курсе. во-вторых, у меня достаточно высокий уровень личной проработки)
Понятно же, что мне не удастся пойти традиционным путем. И у меня нет официальной работы.




> у вас в голове тараканы размером с кулак.


 Какая прелесть!
Это критика или оскорбление? или поливание грязью?)) обязательно уточните. Потому что я назову это унижением, оскорблением и попыткой самоутвердиться за мой счет. И женоненавистничеством заодно. у меня такие ассоцииации, инстинктивные)) (шутка)
Но уточните обязательно.

Тараканов в студию, наконец. Все заждались, не только я, в конце концов, имейте совесть))




> Я, конечно, тоже не психолог, не психоаналитик, и не могу быть супервизором. Я всего лишь один из посетителей этого сайта и к моему мнению можно относиться как к мнению обычного некомпетентного неспециалиста. Но, может быть, вы сможете найти кого-нибудь, кто займётся вашим психоанализом, и кому вы будете доверять, перед кем вы сможете открыться, не боясь осуждения и осмеивания?


 чтобы ваше мнение было мнением, его необходимо высказывать предметно:
_- вот ваша ошибка ...описание...
- Это ошибка потому что все устроено вот так... описание того, что и как устроено, предметное.
- как надо правильно в этом случае..._

Все, что вы до этого момента высказывали, на русском языке называется предположениями, сомнениями, ассоциациями и догадками.

В какой области мне нужно заняться психоанализом?
В чем состоит моя проблема, проблемы?
Перечислите их? Примеры? Пояснения к примерам? Противоречия, несостыковки?

----------


## Traumerei

Как всегда: обсуждение абстрактной темы скатилось к личностным словестным по...токам.

----------


## June

В догонку к моему последнему посту, забавная статья на снобе:




> В последнее время я часто сталкиваюсь с профанацией профессии. По моим  наблюдениям наибольшую распространенность получили следующие идеи. 
> Психологическую помощь может оказывать человек, не получивший профессиональной подготовки. Вариант: наша доморощенная подготовка ничем не хуже, а может и лучче  ( курсив мой) международно принятой


 


> Здесь-то и начинается профанация. Мол, личная психотерапия не обязательна.  Мы сами себе психотерапевты.  Некая  коллега сообщила на Снобе, что ее личной психотерапией является общение с друзьями.  Мама дорогая.


 http://snob.ru/profile/9682/blog/49375

----------


## qwe

> В догонку к моему последнему посту, забавная статья на снобе:


 хватит писать общеизвестную банальщину. Либо пишите прямо, без намеков: что вы считаете, что я не в состоянии оценить свой уровень компетенции. И берите это утверждение на себя. Высказываетесь бездоказательно - берите это на себя. пустословие свое.

Вы мне хоть один тест предложили?)) тараканы размером с кулак чудесно ловятся психиатрическими тестами.

сайт B17 - дайте любому психотерапевту, которого вы посчитаете самым профессиональным (если вы его еще выбрать сможете), почитать это обсуждение и попросите прокомментировать) Это будут действительно реальные вещи, а не вилами по воде.

*по существу ответьте на весь тот текст, который вы пропустили, если вы со мной разговариваете, а не сам с собой*. Если сам с собой, так не буду вам мешать.

----------


## qwe

из вашей статьи, *June*:

_"Личная терапия психотерапевта абсолютно необходима для того, чтобы он не вносил личные проблемы в терапевтический процесс со своими клиентами. Чтобы он видел и понимал, где его потребности, комплексы, мотивы, а где профессиональная работа, происходящая по профессиональным стандартам."_

Вы проходили у меня психотерапию?
я вношу свои личные проблемы в работу?

----------


## qwe

*June*,
обратите внимание на название видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XADimCwc5F0
 :Big Grin: 

дурака валяете?
Набат перешел в статус эксперта от EPF?
Как это я пропустила такое событие?...  :Smile:  Надо идти к нему на супервизию, срочно, ловить момент.

Также интересно, какое же отношение техники для проработки различных заболеваний у Матвеева имеют к моему владению умением проводить психотерапию? И чем вы руководствуетесь в своих рассуждениях? если не логикой (очевидно же, что не ею), так чем же? Вот загадка.

----------


## trypo

и эта вся "ты мне - я тебе" забава началась с того ,
что джун назвал какую-то книжку - несерьезной ?  :Smile: 
ужас то какой , кве  :Smile: 

как бы - это же личное мнение.
я могу прочитать эту книжку и сказать , что эта книжка - чушь.
надо же понимать , что эти слова - мое личное мнение.
я могу не понимать темы книги , она может быть скучной , чуждой , может быть против моих принципиальных взглядов - это не важно , в конце концов это просто , мое личное мнение.
разве человек не имеет право на мнение ?  :Smile: 
или все должны думать как ты ? "правильно"  :Smile: ))

так разошлись оба.
сколько раз уже говорил : люди разные.
и поэтому "правда" тоже разная.
в этом нет ничего плохого , мир от этого не рухнет.
надо как то проще в чужому мнению относиться.
каждый имеет право думать, жить и чувствовать иначе , чем все остальные.

мир вашим домам , господа и дамы  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> и эта вся "ты мне - я тебе" забава началась с того ,
> что джун назвал какую-то книжку - несерьезной ?


 Про апельсины читали?) там все объясняется.
если бы он не делал вид, что она _несерьезная вообще_, а не с его личной точки зрения, все бы было тихо, мирно и гладко)

Вот и вы не видите разницы. Вот наша среднестатистическая внимательность...

Бог с ним, если бы даже он пропагандировал ее несерьезность по полной программе, можно же нормальные аргументы приводить, а не ерунду какую-то. И не прятаться по углам итд.

---

----------


## trypo

твоя книжка - несерьезная вообще  :Smile: 
это мое мнение.

ты видишь разницу?
я лично - нет.

твое отстаивание каких-то истин - тоже всего лишь твое личное мнение ,
как бы печально это не звучало  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> твоя книжка - несерьезная вообще 
> это мое мнение.
> 
> ты видишь разницу?
> я лично - нет.


 _Я считаю эту книгу несерьезной._
Я не читаю эту книгу потому что *она несерьезная*.




> твое отстаивание каких-то истин - тоже всего лишь твое личное мнение ,
> как бы печально это не звучало


 Какая миротворческая позиция  :Big Grin: 

если я сейчас брошу свой блокнот на пол, _моя_ сила гравитации будет воздействовать на него.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## trypo

второй вариант - это также выраженное личное мнение.

не существует истины вне человека - она всегда через человека проходит.
и выражает всего лишь человека.

опять таки - это мое личное мнение.
с которым ты , наверняка, не согласна  :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> Какая миротворческая позиция
> если я сейчас брошу свой блокнот на пол, _моя_ сила гравитации будет воздействовать на него.


 уау , кве - неожиданно  :Smile: 
явно выраженная агрессия  :Smile: 
ты сравниваешь физику и некие психологические течения как одного поля ягоды?
какие-то свои ценности , не имеющие физических проявлений , притягивать в сторону неопровержимых положений -
 это честно ? 
некрасиво , я тебе скажу  :Smile: 

серьезность и сила гравитации - в самом деле , кве , это же несерьезно  :Smile: 
в одном случае - я говорю, в другом - говорит физика .

----------


## qwe

> второй вариант - это также выраженное личное мнение.


 конечно)
но, с точки зрения правильной риторики оно выражено некорректно, так как претендует на исчерпывающую информацию про объект.

В психологии же, кстати, очень большое внимание уделяется точности формулировок, поскольку человек иногда бессознательно строит предложения, чем сигнализирует о фактическом своем отношении к предмету разговора.

Яркий пример: молодые матери часто о своих детях говорят: "мы пошли в детский сад", "мы научились ходить" итп
Ребенок в самом начале своего существования воспринимается и ее организмом как собственная часть, и большей частью подсознания и психики, как свое продолжение. Этот эффект дает встроенный естественный механизм из области "материнских инстинктов", необходимый для того, чтобы значимость заботы о ребенке была у матери достаточно высокой и способствовала выживанию.
Причем, некоторым матерям, напр. с невротическими проблемами, сложно отделять себя от ребенка, строить новые границы в отношениях с ним, которые лучше подходят для его воспитания по достижению им более старшего возраста. и вот тут это "мы" очень значимый сигнал. 

Поэтому и с книжкой та же история: если я утверждаю, что не читаю книгу потому что она несерьезная, я претендую на объективность, на правильное описание реальности верное для всех. А по факту высказываю субьективность. Все бы ничего, но разумный и адекватный человек четко отличает объективное от субъективного.  :Embarrassment: 

Хуже то, что если такая путаница происходит часто в определенных ситуациях, значит разум в этих местах спит, и машинально совершает ошибки, которые часто переходят и в другие сферы, нарушают интерпретацию итд, итп.

Так что не все так просто)
Еще есть пословица: _Хороший конь бежит от тени плетки._




> не существует истины вне человека - она всегда через человека проходит.
> и выражает всего лишь человека.


 еще и как)

----------


## qwe

> явно выраженная агрессия


 явно выраженная физика.
мы же рассматриваем оппозицию: субъективного мнения и объективного.




> ты сравниваешь физику и некие психологические течения как одного поля ягоды?
> какие-то свои ценности , не имеющие физических проявлений , притягивать в сторону неопровержимых положений


 Ценности, это то на чем базируется поведение личности. Это ее каркас и фундамент. мы только и делаем, что выражаем свои ценности, а если не можем, то страдаем от отсутствия самовыражения.
Всего то))

----------


## trypo

человек может сменить ценности ,
а вот физику сменить он не в состоянии.
а ты их смешала в одну кучу - это нечестный прием - сигнальчик  :Smile: 

предмет рассмотрения : ты делишь на субъективное и объективное ,
я не делю - для меня все субъективное , в принципе даже и физика.

и это мое мнение. всего лишь.

объективность о которой ты говоришь , для меня - всего лишь твое мнение.
отличное от моего , и ничего страшного в этом нет.

ты не можешь быть объективна , и никто не может , поскольку ты выражаешь свою объективность субъективными средствами (словами) .
простая логика.

----------


## qwe

> человек может сменить ценности ,
> а вот физику сменить он не в состоянии.
> а ты их смешала в одну кучу - это нечестный прием - сигнальчик


 боюсь, что это вы уже путаетесь, вернее перескакиваете.

и еще пост №57 перечитайте)




> предмет рассмотрения : ты делишь на субъективное и объективное ,
> я не делю - для меня все субъективное , в принципе даже и физика.


 я уже ничему не удивляюсь)




> ты не можешь быть объективна , и никто не может , поскольку ты выражаешь свою объективность субъективными средствами (словами) .
> простая логика.


 это верно только на уровне абстрактных идей)
На уровне проявленных феноменов, когда мы говорим "яблоко", мы имеем ввиду достаточно близкие вещи, чтобы понять друг друга. С грушей точно не перепутаем.

----------


## trypo

> боюсь, что это вы уже путаетесь, вернее перескакиваете.
> 
> это верно только на уровне абстрактных идей)
> На уровне проявленных феноменов, когда мы говорим "яблоко", мы имеем ввиду достаточно близкие вещи, чтобы понять друг друга.


 я перескакиваю?  :Smile: 
речь шла о ценностях , который выражались , в том числе и книгой, о некоей объективности в выражении отношения к ним , посредством отношения к книге , и ты , не я , сравнила эту объективность с объективностью падения блокнота на пол под воздействием гравитации.
это нечестный прием смешивания частного отношения к частным ценностям с объектом не имеющим частного отношения.
и при этом оказывается я перескакиваю ?  :Smile: )
ну-ну.

"это *верно* только на уровне абстрактных идей"
эта фраза есть выражение твоего частного мнения - точно такое же как и второй вариант 
выражения отношения к книге , который ты приводила ранее



> Я считаю эту книгу несерьезной.
> Я не читаю эту книгу потому что она несерьезная.


 то есть ты себя наделяешь полномочиями выражать свое личное мнение за некую объективность.
а когда другие делают абсолютно тоже самое - ты им ставишь в укор подмену личного мнения и истины.

это несправедливо  :Smile: 

мы можем называть яблоком совершенно различные вещи , не понятные друг другу.
к примеру некоторые части женского тела .
это всего лишь слова - они всегда субъективны.
поэтому истины в словах нет.
и поэтому же истины нет , ибо она не выражаема.

----------


## qwe

> я перескакиваю?


 очень)




> речь шла о ценностях , который выражались , в том числе и книгой, о некоей объективности в выражении отношения к ним , посредством отношения к книге , и ты , не я , сравнила эту объективность с объективностью падения блокнота на пол под воздействием гравитации.


 нет.
вы сказали, что не видите разницы между прямым указанием в разговоре на свое мнение и вариантом, когда это не произносится. На что я ответила постом №57. и примером из двух утверждений:
*Я считаю* эту книгу несерьезной.
Я не читаю эту книгу потому что *она несерьезная*.

на что вы снова сказали, что не видите разницы))

тогда я решила заострить внимание на оппозиции объективное-субъективное, для большей понятности, но вас и это не смутило)) 

после примера про брошенную книжку вы стали терять нить, потому что сразу не поняли причем физика, хотя физика выступала в роли объективно существующего. А потом сказали, что ценности человека что-то эфемерное и нельзя к ним приводить таких аналогий. Я же объяснила, что далеко не эфемерное, а самое что ни на есть реальное и почему. но и это не помогло)

Дальше пошла экзотика:




> ты не можешь быть объективна , и никто не может , поскольку ты выражаешь свою объективность субъективными средствами (словами)


 я пояснила почему нет.

etc, etc, etc...




> "это *верно* только на уровне абстрактных идей"
> эта фраза есть выражение твоего частного мнения - точно такое же как и второй вариант 
> выражения отношения к книге , который ты приводила ранее
> то есть ты себя наделяешь полномочиями выражать свое личное мнение за некую объективность.
> а когда другие делают абсолютно тоже самое - ты им ставишь в укор подмену личного мнения и истины.


 Какое мое личное мнение, если Подводный объективно успешный психотерапевт, у которого очереди на год вперед??
Мое мнение (частное), что он в астрологии наших дней как Эйнштейн в физике)




> мы можем называть яблоком совершенно различные вещи , не понятные друг другу.


 Если мы съедим наркотиков, мы и не такое сможем)




> это всего лишь слова - они всегда субъективны.
> поэтому истины в словах нет.
> и поэтому же истины нет , ибо она не выражаема.


 Там, где вы это прочитали, обычно имеются ввиду личные впечатления, чувства итп Традиционно, даже когда духовные вещи описывают.

----------


## trypo

> Там, где вы это прочитали, обычно имеются ввиду личные впечатления, чувства итп Традиционно, даже когда духовные вещи описывают.


 сие есть проекция.
нечестный прием и необъективный подход.
понятие "проекция" надеюсь не стоит разъяснять  :Smile: 



> очень)
> ..
> на что вы снова сказали, что не видите разницы))
> 
> тогда я решила заострить внимание на оппозиции объективное-субъективное..
> 
> после примера про брошенную книжку вы стали терять нить, потому что сразу не поняли причем физика, хотя физика выступала в роли объективно существующего.


 есть ли разница в объективности падения предметов с точки зрения физики 
и объективностью понятия "серьезная книга" ?
по моему мнению, объективность таких понятий кардинально различна.
"серьезность" есть субъективное отношение.
по причине такого моего мнения , я не принял аргументацию с притягиванием физической объективности.
опять же мое мнение может быть отличным от твоего -
с твоей точки зрения , возможно , эти две позиции есть имеют схожую силу объективности.
в этом случае притягивание физической объективности оправданно и имеет силу аргументации.
но опять же , это лишь твое мнение.  :Smile: 



> А потом сказали, что ценности человека что-то эфемерное и нельзя к ним приводить таких аналогий. Я же объяснила, что далеко не эфемерное, а самое что ни на есть реальное и почему. но и это не помогло)


 я такого не говорил , очередная проекция.
я понимаю реальность ценностей человека.
но моя позиция (точка зрения) , что ценности человек может поменять в течение жизни ,
а вот падение предмета с точки зрения физики человек поменять не может.
поэтому объективность ценностей (ввиду их возможной изменчивости) имеет огромную разницу с физической объективностью.
поэтому я отвергал такой аргумент ,
но с твоей точки зрения , возможно данная объективность равноценна , тогда это можно считать за аргумент.

недосказанности влекут недопонимания и конфликты , что есть очевидно  :Smile: 




> Какое мое личное мнение, если Подводный объективно успешный психотерапевт, у которого очереди на год вперед??
> Мое мнение (частное), что он в астрологии наших дней как Эйнштейн в физике)


 это ужасный прием подмены предмета диспута на тематику , в которой оппонент заведомо ничего не понимает.
я сказал что ты выражаешь свое частное мнение ( слово "верно" имеет сугубо субъективную окраску ) за объективную истину , а ты вдруг перескочила на то , что какой-то психолог имеет объективную притягательность у пациентов.
возможно, он автор книги или дал ей положительную рецензию , и посредством массовости (=истинности) его пациентов , его мнение(авторство) обретает объективность.
то есть массовость становиться критерием истинности в оппозицию малочисленности.
я просто пытаюсь логическую цепочку твоего высказывания построить.  :Smile: 
то есть человек , имеющий массовую привлекательность и цитируемую успешность , только исходя из этих оснований создает продукт , по отношению к которому понятие "серьезная книга" имеет объективную ценность.

с моей точки зрения , сие есть частное(личное) мнение.  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

Все, *trypo*, вы победили. настойчивостью))
пойду поинтересуюсь значением слова проекция. потому что я всегда считала, что это нечто иное. старею, наверное...

----------


## trypo

> Все, *trypo*, вы победили. настойчивостью))
> пойду поинтересуюсь значением слова проекция. потому что я всегда считала, что это нечто иное. старею, наверное...


 у тебя весьма грамотное построение спора , с точки зрения так называемых интернет троллей  :Smile: 
очень искусный подбор слов и техник  :Smile: 
не обвиняю конечно , просто словесно аплодирую искусной игре  :Smile: 

пс дорогой провоцирующей низкий поклон.

----------


## qwe

> у тебя весьма грамотное построение спора , с точки зрения так называемых интернет троллей 
> очень искусный подбор слов и техник 
> не обвиняю конечно , просто словесно аплодирую искусной игре 
> 
> пс дорогой провоцирующей низкий поклон.


 Итак, *trypo* появился, принял удар на себя, спас *Junа* от агрессора и перевел конфликт в плоскость сюрреализма и реверансов.)))
Подвиг засчитан.

----------


## trypo

"авес !" - плакала публика колизея ,
"авес !" - в тон им славили короли.

----------


## June

> Тем не менее, если вы меня хотите в чем-то упрекнуть, укажите в чем. иначе разговор беспредметный


 Это справедливое замечание. Поскольку вы сами просите, я укажу. Для этого потребуется краткий пересказ предыдущих серий.

Моё первое знакомство с вашими убеждениями произошло довольно давно. Я почитал выложенные вами статьи психологов, и меня удивили некоторые противоречия их советов тому, что я читал раньше, в частности у Бека и Фримена. Я попробовал пообсуждать эти противоречия с вами, как, на ваш взгляд, их объяснить, и нет ли тут ошибок, вызванных неграмотностью психологов, и в ходе обсуждения ваша аргументация удивила меня ещё больше. Вот, например, самое запомнившееся:




> Третье поколение зубов вырастить сложно, очень. буквально невозможно)) но за 10 лет в интернете я натыкалась на 2 способа: один "эзотерический", 2-й совершенно медицинский, при котором зуб заживляет кариозные полости и даже выталкивает пломбы при этом.


 Я пошутил, типа, надеюсь, информация многократно проверена и источники информации заслуживают доверия). Пошутил, потому что проверенный источник, в моём понимании, такого сказать не мог. Потому что если бы это было правдой, это сопровождалось бы переворотом в стоматологии, нобелевской премией по медицине как минимум и шумом до небес с самоубийствами оставшихся без работы очень высокооплачиваемых стоматологов. Но никакого шума не было. А ваш ответ удивил меня ещё больше:




> Понятия не имею, насколько она проверена, я ее не проверяла)
> Найду у себя ссылку - выложу.
> Хотя можно в поиске набрать "регенерация зубов"
> 1-й способ от Грабового) которого, кстати, не смотря на дурную славу иногда президенты приглашали к себе)
> А второй был в блоге медика, которая ставила эксперименты на себе и на своем ребенке. Ключевой момент - правильное соотношение жиров в рационе. особенно играет роль топленое сливочное масло (ги или гхи). Это все, что я сейчас помню.


 Во первых, Грабового! Это вообще за гранью всего. Общепризнанного мошенника, приговорённого к 8 годам лишения свободы за мошенничество, собиравшего деньги на воскрешение детей с убитых горем матерей Беслана.

Во вторых, “медика”, которая ставила медицинские эксперименты на себе и на ребёнке! Своём! Это при том, что сейчас настоящими медиками признаются результаты чего-нибудь типа двойного слепого рандомизированного плацебо-контролируемого исследования, при котором очень много разных пациентов, часть принимает плацебо, часть принимает исследуемое лекарство, и никто не знает, кто на плацебо, кто нет, много проверяющих и т.д. Остальные исследования давно скомпромитированы и дорожащими своей репутацией и своими пациентами медиками не признаются.

Потом была ваша фраза про Цвигун, которую вы тоже почитываете, после чего я сделал вывод, что вы по каким-то непонятным мне внутренним причинам не отличаете правды от лжи. Причём не только лжи, которую простительно не заметить – мы все иногда ошибаемся - но даже лжи уровня Грабового и Цвигун! Тогда я перестал относиться к вашим постам и ссылкам серьёзно.

Однажды мы с вами общались в Скайпе, и вы посоветовали мне ознакомиться, кажется, с учением  “цигун”, или с чем-то похожим. Я прочитал первые два абзаца предложенного вами текста и понял, что оба абзаца содержат в себе логические ошибки, которые трудно не заметить. В одном, например, утверждалось, что человек подобен воде, и дальше делался вывод о том, что всё, свойственное воде, свойственно и человеку. Выводы в тексте были безобидны и не вступали в явное противоречие с реальностью. Но если пользоваться этой логикой, человек должен так же легко переносить заморозку и разморозку, как её переносит вода в ручье. Заморозил человека, разморозил – он встал и пошёл дальше, как потечёт дальше вода в ручье) В общем, я понял, что это снова ложь, которую вы снова не замечаете. Понял, что это не для меня, потому что даже если это так называемая “ложь во благо” и у учения есть положительный плацебо-эффект, то он лишь для тех, кто не замечает, что его обманывают. Чтобы плацебо помогало, нужно минимум не понимать, что это плацебо. Ещё одно необходимое условие плацебо-эффекта - нужно иметь заболевание, которое можно вылечить с помощью плацебо. 

Ну а дальше была тема, в которой вы косвенно дали понять, что не можете, в отличие от *trypo*, подтолкнуть человека к мучениям своей “терапией”. Мне было очевидно, что это утверждение было бы ложным, прозвучи оно даже из уст самого образованного психотерапевта в мире, потому что никто не надёжен на 100% и никто не может на 100% контролировать сознание собеседника, но вы снова отказывались это понимать. Вот примеры ваших аргументов:




> Вы можете назвать хоть какое-то действие, которым я могла бы подтолкнуть человека к мучениям?


 


> И да, очень важно, приводить реально случавшиеся примеры ошибок, так как если их нельзя вспомнить, значит их и не было)


 Я спросил, является ли отсутствие у меня информации о том, как именно вы навредите собеседнику, доказательством вашего утверждения?




> Вопрос про психотерапию или что-то другое? если да, то не могу навредить) Во-первых, я осторожный человек, не берусь за то, чего не понимаю. Во-вторых, действую наверняка итд итп
> Отсутствие у вас информации, является одним из подтверждений (так точнее)


 Я снова попытался понять вашу логику, и на этот раз мне показалось, что я её понял. Все ваши рассуждения, от поисковика с зубами, Грабового и Цигун и до этого момента, всегда объединяло одно убеждение:

*Отсутствие доказательств неправоты является доказательством правоты*

Или, в формулировке статьи про логические ошибки:




> апелляция к незнанию; отсутствие доказательств чего-то, считается доказательством обратного: «Привидения существуют, так как никто не доказал, что их нет»


 Тогда мне показалось, что если я смогу объяснить вам ошибочность этого убеждения, появившегося, очевидно, в раннем детстве и по этой причине не подвергавшееся серьёзной критике, если вы поймете, что это убеждение приводит к ошибочным выводам, вы замените его на другое, взрослое, осознанное и непротиворечащее здравому смыслу. Это же принцип когнитивной психотерапии, про это писали и Бек с Фременом, и МакМаллин – поиск неосознаваемых ошибочных паттернов и замена их на новые паттерны, сформированные во взрослом сознательном возрасте и по этой причине не содержащие ошибок и не искажающие действительность. И я придумал пример, доказывающий ошибочность этого паттерна, или убеждения, как хотите:




> Кажется ли вам логичным следующее рассуждение?:
> 
> Я ничего не знаю о первом родившемся в этот понедельник (наступивший по гринвичскому времени) на планате Земля человеке. Из этого следует, что у меня нет информации о том, что он негр. Это является одним из подтверждений того, что родившийся НЕ негр.
> 
> Если рассуждение не кажется вам логичным, то почему?


 И вы, действительно, на один миг продемонстрировали понимание ошибочности этого шаблона:




> При чисто логическом подходе, по типу задачек из учебника, отсутствие не является подтверждением. Ни подтверждением, ни отрицанием.


 Всё, вы наконец опровергли своё убеждение! Но дальше всё пошло не так, как я предполагал. Вместо того, чтобы избавиться от этого убеждения, ошибочность которого вы начали понимать, вы решили избавиться от доказательств ошибочности этого убеждения!




> Вас интересует концепция и демагогия
> Задача про негра отвлеченная и тоже не годится
> ваше мышление жестко закреплено и вы не можете выйти из этих схем
> Просто вы отчаянно идете в тупик 
> Сущностное понимание по сравнению с простой логикой - объемное, дает возможность идти вглубь и видеть корень процесса. вы же остаетесь на поверхности. бесплодно.


 


> *June*,
> и да, продолжать разговор с вами, я буду только в том случае, если вы:
> 1. посмотрите оба видео
> 2. напишете, что вы поняли из первого и второго
> 3. (если есть) с чем не согласны, и почему


 Шах и мат. Логика, которой непонятно зачем учат учебники в школе, скомпромитирована. В жизни она неприменима. Доказательства скомпромитированы, потому что нет смысла слушать доказательства скомпромитированного человека, отчаянно идущего в тупик) Короме того, вы отказали мне в дальнейшем общении, значит новых доказательств от меня не будет. Таким образом, вы избавились от понимания ошибочности собственного убеждения при помощи этого самого убеждения! Потому что:

*Отсутствие доказательств неправоты является доказательством правоты*

И вы добились отсутствия доказательств  :Frown: 

*qwe*, я понимаю, что то, что я сейчас пишу, совершенно нетерапевтично, хотя бы потому, что у вас нет мотивации менять свои убеждения. И я могу вас только позлить. Но если не писать, тогда вам становится непонятно, почему я считаю, что вы своим поведением опровергаете своё утверждение про возможность измнения своих шаблонов поведения:




> Конечно заменить, если включить сознательность, терпение, старание, честность и отслеживать.

----------


## qwe

> Моё первое знакомство с вашими убеждениями произошло довольно давно. Я почитал выложенные вами статьи психологов, и меня удивили некоторые противоречия их советов тому, что я читал раньше, в частности у Бека и Фримена.


 Вот давайте противоречия и обсудим - выкладывайте)
Только имейте ввиду, что речь о практике.




> Я попробовал пообсуждать эти противоречия с вами, как, на ваш взгляд, их объяснить, и нет ли тут ошибок, вызванных неграмотностью психологов, и в ходе обсуждения ваша аргументация удивила меня ещё больше.


 Начинаем с поста №100 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...1%E8%E8/page10
Где там что не так?  :Embarrassment: 




> Я пошутил, типа, надеюсь, информация многократно проверена и источники информации заслуживают доверия).


 Какое отношение история с зубами имеет к психологии и психотерапии?  :Smile: 
Объясните пожалуйста, буду вам очень благодарна. 




> Потому что если бы это было правдой, это сопровождалось бы переворотом в стоматологии, нобелевской премией по медицине как минимум и шумом до небес с самоубийствами оставшихся без работы очень высокооплачиваемых стоматологов. Но никакого шума не было.


 Мне очень жаль, что у меня нет этой ссылки на блог того медика. Безумно жаль. 
Там описывалась борьба с кариесом у сына автора. Реакция на пересмотр рациона + техники проработки конфликтов. в итоге кариозные полости затянулись.

Для того чтобы поднялась шумиха, кто-то должен начать рекламировать товар, на котором он хотел бы заработать. И в России тоже) Для того чтобы получить Нобелевскую премию, насколько я знаю, необходимо провести официальные исследования, для начала, выпросить на них разрешение, получить средства, лаборатории итд итп. 
_Добро пожаловать в реальный мир)))_

Теперь прочитайте свой громкий крик души:



> Во первых, Грабового! Это вообще за гранью всего. Общепризнанного мошенника, приговорённого к 8 годам лишения свободы за мошенничество, собиравшего деньги на воскрешение детей с убитых горем матерей Беслана.
> Во вторых, “медика”, которая ставила медицинские эксперименты на себе и на ребёнке! Своём! Это при том, что сейчас настоящими медиками признаются результаты чего-нибудь типа двойного слепого рандомизированного плацебо-контролируемого исследования, при котором очень много разных пациентов, часть принимает плацебо, часть принимает исследуемое лекарство, и никто не знает, кто на плацебо, кто нет, много проверяющих и т.д. Остальные исследования давно скомпромитированы и дорожащими своей репутацией и своими пациентами медиками не признаются.


 а теперь мою цитату, которую вы выше привели. В первой же строчке сказано буквально и на простом русском языке:



> Понятия не имею, насколько она проверена, я ее не проверяла)


 прочитайте столько раз, сколько вам нужно, чтобы понять это предложение  :Embarrassment: 

Что бы все это могло значить?
Очевидно, что я вам привела сравнение с оттенком юмора - о том, что даже зубы вырастить можно, а уж психику вылечить и того легче.




> Потом была ваша фраза про Цвигун, которую вы тоже почитываете


 Я никогда не говорила, что почитываю Цвигун))
я дословно говорила что _полезную информацию беру ото всюду, где она есть_. И даже если она будет исходить от Цвигун и кого бы то ни было, если она полезная, я ее буду применять.




> после чего я сделал вывод, что вы по каким-то непонятным мне внутренним причинам не отличаете правды от лжи


 Любопытно, что вы делаете выводы с точностью наоборот. Как будто вообще меня не слышали.




> Однажды мы с вами общались в Скайпе, и вы посоветовали мне ознакомиться, кажется, с учением  “цигун”, или с чем-то похожим.


 Цигун, именно цигун.  :Smile:  я уже тут весь форум исписала про него. Разве я вам книгу не давала?




> Я прочитал первые два абзаца предложенного вами текста и понял, что оба абзаца содержат в себе логические ошибки, которые трудно не заметить. В одном, например, утверждалось, что человек подобен воде,


 Какой человек подобен воде?? Течение ци подобно воде. И дальше традиционный китайский образный язык. Я уже писала об этом выше:



> С таким же успехом вы можете поэзию разбирать. "то как зверь она завоет, то заплачет как дитя" - скажите, что у автора стихов слуховые галлюцинации - буря не может плакать, она не живая, это ветер шумит... итп


 ===============================================




> Ну а дальше была тема, в которой вы косвенно дали понять, что не можете, в отличие от *trypo*, подтолкнуть человека к мучениям своей “терапией”. Мне было очевидно, что это утверждение было бы ложным, прозвучи оно даже из уст самого образованного психотерапевта в мире, потому что никто не надёжен на 100% и никто не может на 100% контролировать сознание собеседника


 Контролировать сознание собеседника нельзя. Можно иметь влияние.
Приведите пример вреда от психотерапии, который я могла бы нанести. Или какой-нибудь психотерапевт.

Я сейчас не глядя задала фактически тот же вопрос, что и тогда:



> Вы можете назвать хоть какое-то действие, которым я могла бы подтолкнуть человека к мучениям?


 Потому что вообще непонятно о каком вреде вы говорите) 

И совершенно верно то высказывание:



> И да, очень важно, приводить реально случавшиеся примеры ошибок, так как если их нельзя вспомнить, значит их и не было)


 вы иронию видите? тоже легкую.
смысл в том, что основываться в выводах нужно на фактах.




> Я спросил, является ли отсутствие у меня информации о том, как именно вы навредите собеседнику, доказательством вашего утверждения?


 совершенно верно, и я вам ответила тогда:



> Вопрос про психотерапию или что-то другое? если да, то не могу навредить) Во-первых, я осторожный человек, не берусь за то, чего не понимаю. Во-вторых, действую наверняка итд итп
> Отсутствие у вас информации, является одним из подтверждений (так точнее)


 я считаю, что хорошо понимаю, что делаю.
это действительно одно из подтверждений. Не абсолютное само собой, раз уж "одно из". Просто по логике. А на практике видна реакция человека. Я в своей жизни еще никого не довела до суицида, и впредь вряд ли))
Психотерапия это не тайные шаманические практики, а вполне контролируемый разговор.
Если же у вас ассоциации с шизофрениками и маньяками, которые в порыве припадков чего-нибудь навредят себе, так я не психиатр, я за такое не берусь)))

Но какова фантазия. Вы видите, как вы любую свою ассоциацию, причем беспочвенную, раскручиваете до предела. А потом считаете свои фантазии реальностью. _Вы видите?_

============================



> отсутствие доказательств чего-то, считается доказательством обратного: «Привидения существуют, так как никто не доказал, что их нет»


 откуда это вырвано непонятно. но отсутствие доказательств не считается доказательством обратного у людей в своем уме. Где вы это взяли??... Оно повышает *формальную вероятность* обратного  :Smile:  В математике, например.

Моя цитата:



> Сущностное понимание по сравнению с простой логикой - объемное, дает возможность идти вглубь и видеть корень процесса. вы же остаетесь на поверхности. бесплодно.


 Пол года прошло или больше, я уже даже не помню того обсуждения. а проблемы те же. абсолютно те же.




> Кроме того, вы отказали мне в дальнейшем общении, значит новых доказательств от меня не будет.


 Каким образом я вам отказывала в общении??




> И я могу вас только позлить.


 вы не можете меня позлить, вы не отбирали у меня деньги))

----------


## Dementiy

> Логика, которой непонятно зачем учат учебники в школе, скомпромитирована. В жизни она неприменима.


 Разумеется, а чего вы ожидали?
Вспомните первоначальный смысл этой темы.
Люди *не руководствуются* логикой.

Очевидно, *qwe* не может признать ошибочность своих убеждений даже если вы приведите сотню безупречных примеров и доказательств. 
И не потому, что это логично/нелогично, а потому, что ей кажется!, это скомпрометирует ее в глазах окружающих.

Страх, желание быть значительным, привычки, и т.д. и т.п. - в этом основа нашего поведения.

----------


## qwe

> Очевидно, *qwe* не может признать ошибочность своих убеждений даже если вы приведите сотню безупречных примеров и доказательств.


 Запросто. Показывайте)

Только по одной ошибке на один пост. Неудобно отвечать на простыни))

----------


## trypo

где ты этому училась интересно ?  :Smile: 
тебе бы в дебатах участвовать - далеко бы пошла  :Smile: 
перевороты логики - замена логики оппонента собственной логикой в местах собственной шаткой позиции ,
забрасывание фактами в местах шаткой позиции оппонента.
эффективность во главе угла.
"показательная порка" 

пс. а сколько денег бы хватило ?  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> где ты этому училась интересно ?


 Моя мать любит вести себя нелогично. Поэтому я с ней всю жизнь отрабатываю логику и разоблачение манипуляций. Ну и в интернете еще, лет 10.




> а сколько денег бы хватило ?


 для злости?
50 грн. достаточно))

----------


## trypo

50 грн. это 156 рублей елы-палы  :Smile: 

чтобы научиться разоблачать манипуляции , нужно сперва овладеть манипулированием.
но здесь это слово не совсем уместно ,
тут игра в кошки-мышки , ради самой игры  :Smile:

----------


## June

Про книгу Авессалома Подводного “Эволюция личности” из серии "Психология и астрология".

Я не хотел подробно писать, почему считаю её несерьёзной, ну хотя бы из-за отсутствия у нас общих критериев серьёзности – у меня они одни, у других другие, и надо начинать с определения общих критериев, а это не тема данной ветки. Книжку прочитал давно, несколько мыслей показались интересными, но их надо было выуживать как оружейный уран из породы. Подробности уже забыл. Помню, оценил её как несерьёзную. Но раз уже такая бурная реакция – я напишу, что вспомню.

Сначала о более-менее адекватной части книги. Я уже читал некоторые мысли, изложенные в книге, и было с чем её сравнить. Например, можно было сравнить с мыслями упомянутой на первых страницах ветки Мак-Вильямс. В своей книге про понимание структуры личности в разделе “Уровни развития организации личности” она описывает 3 уровня организации личности своих пациентов, в порядке возрастания нарушенности: Невротик, Пограничник и Психотик. У Авессалома Банифатьевича (так он сам себя назвал в книге) уровней пять, 3 основных, 2 промежуточных, это мелочи, главное, что хорошо заметна связь: Психотик в понимании Мак-Вильямс (я так понимаю, и в понимании современной медицины) соответствует нижнему уровню развития, описанному у Авессалома, Невротик или Здоровый высшему, Пограничник среднему. Есть сходства, есть и отличия. У Авессалома подробнее, с бОльшим количеством слов, описано то, что Мак-Вильямс называет отсутствием интегрированной идентичности, отсутствием внутренней непротиворечивости и непрерывности собственного Я во времени. Это как раз то, про что я хотел поговорить в этой ветке. 

Я не помню, есть ли у Авессалома аналоги отсутствия у психотиков укоренённости в реальности - того, что скрывается под словами: 



> Они обычно далеки от общепризнанных в их культуре представлений о “реальности” или совершенно запутаны в них.


 Хотя это очень важная характеристика при оценке уровня развития личности. Возможно, Авессалом не акцентирует на этом внимания потому, что книга для астрологов, а астрология сама по себе далека от общепризнанных представлений о реальности)

Что не понравилось: Проскакивает некоторая бессистемность. Читаешь описание определённого уровня развития личности, не помню какого, пусть будет соответствующий Психотику у Мак-Вильямс, и вдруг в качестве характерного примера человека этого уровня идёт описание, скажем, параноика или шизоида. А это совершенно неправильно, потому что диагноз “шизоид” не связан с уровнем развития личности или уровнем нарушенности вообще никак. Шизоид может быть психотиком, пограничником, невротиком и здоровым. Психотик может быть шизоидом, может не быть шизоидом, может быть параноиком, может быть ОКРщиком и т.д., т.е. тут связи никакой нет, и непонимание этого может запутать читателя очень сильно. 

Не понравилась терминология. Эгрегоры, “Точка сборки” из Кастанеды. Терминологии из фантастических рассказов не место в серьёзной литературе.

Ну и самое главное – автор астролог, книга из серии “для астрологов”, в книге очень много астрологической терминологии и астрологических примеров. Скажу сразу – для меня “для астрологов” и “серьёзная литература” понятия несовместимые. Я не понимаю, чем нужно думать, чтобы НЕ понимать, что связи между датой рождения, планетами, звёздами и характером человека не существует. При всём нынешнем богатстве информации о том, как формируется характер человека. При всём богатстве знаний современной науки о планетах и звёздах и их влиянии (точнее об отсутствии влияния) на судьбы людей. Я не думаю, что сам автор верит в астрологию, т.к. имеет неплохое техническое образование. Думаю, он однажды понял, что, работая по специальности, он останется никому неизвестным серым не_помню_кем_он_там_работал, а в качестве астролога он сможет собирать стадионы, пусть и очень наивных людей, но стадионы. И тут Остапа понесло) И вот для этих людей и была написана книга.

С людьми, верящими в астрологию, я встречался дважды в жизни) Один раз жена одного товарища предложила некие магические астрологические услуги, с помощью которых она зарабатывала пару сотен баксов в месяц, но я вежливо отказался. В другой раз ездил с парой девушек на экскурсию, и они, видя вою молчаливость, стали спрашивать, какой у меня знак зодиака. Я удивлённо спросил – вы действительно верите в связь характера с датой рождения? Тогда давайте проверим. На кого я больше всего похож? И девчонки стали гадать – может этот? Нет, Может этот? На 6й или 7й попытке стали приговаривать  - ну точно не близнецы – может этот? В общем, угадали мой знак зодиака, только перебрав все остальные.

Были, наверное, и другие мысли во время прочтения, но оценка запоминается, а факты, повлиявшие на оценку, забываются. Перечитывать такую литературу не буду, это точно.

----------


## qwe

Ну что же, надо радоваться - вы выговорились) Можно было еще проще, но не буду повторять в 115-й раз.
Все знают, что вы не интересуетесь астрологией. Но пару мест прокомментирую.




> У Авессалома Банифатьевича


 до последнего он сменил много псевдонимов)




> то, что Мак-Вильямс называет отсутствием интегрированной идентичности, отсутствием внутренней непротиворечивости и непрерывности собственного Я во времени.


 У него это звучит как "локальная самоидентификация", хаотичная. Из-за которой, собственно, противоречия и возникают.




> Я не помню, есть ли у Авессалома аналоги отсутствия у психотиков укоренённости в реальности


 Есть. и очень развернуто и детально.




> книга для астрологов


 нет, эта книга для психологов. 




> Проскакивает некоторая бессистемность.


  Каждый тип разбирается по ряду категорий таких как: самоидентификация, самосознание, мироощущение и мн. др.)




> Читаешь описание определённого уровня развития личности, не помню какого, пусть будет соответствующий Психотику у Мак-Вильямс, и вдруг в качестве характерного примера человека этого уровня идёт описание, скажем, параноика или шизоида.


  Либо у вас такие ассоциации, либо с чем-то путаете. Ни одного даже похожего на шизоида, параноика, истероида итп за всю книгу нет в описаниях. плоскость рассмотрения принципиально другая.




> Я не думаю, что сам автор верит в астрологию, т.к. имеет неплохое техническое образование.


 у меня тоже техническое образование. Просто я не молюсь на него))
Он в нее не верит, он в ней здорово разбирается.




> В другой раз ездил с парой девушек на экскурсию, и они, видя вою молчаливость, стали спрашивать, какой у меня знак зодиака. Я удивлённо спросил – вы действительно верите в связь характера с датой рождения? Тогда давайте проверим. На кого я больше всего похож? И девчонки стали гадать – может этот? Нет, Может этот? На 6й или 7й попытке стали приговаривать  - ну точно не близнецы – может этот? В общем, угадали мой знак зодиака, только перебрав все остальные.


 Солнечный знак не всегда просто определить, потому что на внешность и манеры большое влияние оказывает 1-й дом. И профессиональные астрологи не так то легко это делают "на глаз".

----------


## qwe

Несчастье в том, что ту же Мак-Вильямс, и прочих авторов вы читаете как теорию ради себя самой.

Как вы их применяли к себе практически, вот, что интересно?

----------


## June

> Солнечный знак не всегда просто определить, потому что на внешность и манеры большое влияние оказывает 1-й дом. И профессиональные астрологи не так то легко это делают.


 Вот и замечательно  :Smile:  

*qwe*, на этом предлагаю завершить нашу с вами дискуссию, т.к. я ещё не успел прочитать всего, что вы написали в этой теме, и мне не хочется тратить на это время. У вас весь день свободен, а у меня времени свободного сильно меньше, особенно в будни. Я хотел на всё ответить, но вижу, дискуссия не сходящаяся, а расходящаяся, и если я из вежливости отвечу на каждый ваш пост, вы в ответ напишете ещё больше. Рано или поздно ваши посты всё равно останутся без ответа из-за ограниченности моего времени, так что я всё равно останусь невежливым. Так уж лучше сразу, и время не потеряю  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> У вас весь день свободен


 откуда такая интересная информация??) у меня 2 работы. и времени у меня еще меньше вашего. В 356-й раз вы свою догадку выдаете за факт. В научных кругах вас бы не воспринимали серьезно.




> Так уж лучше сразу, и время не потеряю


 и погрешности не будет заметно))

_на 77-й пост было бы интересно почитать ответ_)

Кстати, вас никто не торопит. Отвечайте, когда есть время.

----------


## qwe

Знаете как по Подводному мгновенно определить подростковую личность (фрустрирующую, правда)?  :Embarrassment: 
Достаточно сказать, что я без образования начала практиковать психологию. Все, кто взовьется в ответ и будут.

Потому что инфантильная личность не имеет достаточно ответственности, чтобы ее это беспокоило.
Юношеская значительно свободней, она уже знает что такое самостоятельный поиск и у нее сформировался центр, который абсолютно выше всех жизненных игр.
У зрелой достаточно ресурса, чтобы самому освоить любой род занятий профессионально и она точно знает, что это возможно.
У интегрированной и подавно.

Подростковой же не за что зацепить самоидентификацию, кроме как за внешние связи, роли и статусы. Поэтому она к ним наиболее чувствительна.

----------


## brusnika

> Все люди разные, и каждый оценивает один и тот же поступок человека по-своему. Очень часто оценка говорит значительно больше об оценщике, нежели об оцениваемом. Часто даже и поступка никакого нет, а оценка уже есть.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы свободный человек, я свободный человек. Вы имеете право на своё мнение, я на своё. Я понимаю, моё мнение обидело вас, но и ваше обидело меня. Вы написали очень много нелестного про всех жителей земли, значит и про меня тоже. А ещё про тех, кто мне дорог, кого я НЕ считаю похотливыми продажными эгоистичными жополизами.
> 
> Уверен, они и выше головы способны прыгнуть.


 June, у вас, видимо, куча комплексов, поэтому вы  мнение о людишках, восприняли как личное ОСКОРБЛЕНИЕ, что ж, это ваше право . И что вообще в моём мнении о людишках оскорбительного , что плохого, что неправда ?
Ваше мнение меня никоим образ не обидело, вы свои личные свойства(  свою обиду на моё мнение) проецируете на меня,думая что меня что-то   от вас тоже могло задеть, хотя я до сих пор не поняла что меня могло бы задеть ? )видимо, это проекция, она  с вашей стороны  сейчас ?
По поводу похотливых и т.д. - это относится ко всем людям в большей или меньшей степени, как кто-то сказал, не помню кто : если бы люди  были святые, у них  бы просто не было... Ну вы поняли чего....
Поэтому  моё мнение о людях - правда, как ни крути, не знаю, что в ней обидного..)
По поводу истинно  верующих, я сказала, что их ПОЧТИ НЕТ, почти нет - не значит вообще нет. 
Ну дет. сад же с вашей стороны- обиды  и т.д., ну так же  , либо  комплексы?)

----------


## June

*qwe*, очередной, не знаю какой по счёту, сеанс чёрной риторики и попытка заставить меня оправдываться)



> В научных кругах вас бы не воспринимали серьезно


 


> Знаете как по Подводному мгновенно определить подростковую личность (фрустрирующую, правда)? 
> Достаточно сказать, что я без образования начала практиковать психологию. Все, кто взовьется в ответ и будут.


 


> Обвиняйте оппонента в том, чего он не делал или даже в том, что делали вы сами


 


> Классифицируйте, вешайте ярлыки


 


> Ссылайтесь на анонимные авторитеты. Ссылка на авторитет придаёт вес высказыванию. Если поданная таким образом информация окажется ложью, обвинить будет некого, т.к. источник не идентифицирован.


 


> Обвиняйте. Статус обвиняющего в общественном сознании воспринимается как более высокий, чем у обвиняемого. На бытовом уровне это выглядит так: "Раз оправдывается - значит виноват". Публика всегда предпочитает поверить хотя бы и на 90% недоказанному обвинению, чем опровержению, хотя бы оно было обосновано на все 100%


 


> Тонко оскорбляйте оппонента, чтобы он вышел из себя и наделал глупостей


 


> Никогда не молчи! Хороший (и наиважнейший) принцип, которого надо придерживаться в большинстве случаев. Всегда оказывается неправ тот, кто молчит


 


> Провоцируйте флейм.


 


> Всякого рода «поддевки», замечания и маневры, способные вызвать неудовольствие собеседника, нужны в разговоре для того, чтобы продемонстрировать собственное превосходство


 И далее по списку…
*qwe*, я не обращался к вам с просьбой о психологической помощи или с просьбой поставить мне диагноз, но вы поставили их уже десятки в этой ветке. Вы используете приёмы чёрной риторики, и вряд ли для того, что бы изменить моё мнение о вас в лучшую сторону. И мне непонятно – чего же вы хотите добиться? Для чего всё это?
У меня нет ответа. Я могу напредполагать всякого, но это будут опять мои предположения. Но и вы не пишете об истинной цели всех этих оскорблений. Чтобы так много написать, нужна очень сильная мотивация. Может вас так сильно оскорбляет то, что я не считаю вас психологом, это очень вас задевает, и вы, пытаясь меня дискредитировать, хотите таким образом дискредитировать и данную мной оценку? Или что? Напишите свою версию, а то мне снова приходится выбирать только из своих догадок.




> June, у вас, видимо, куча комплексов


 


> Ну дет. сад же с вашей стороны- обиды  и т.д., ну так же  , либо  комплексы?)


 И вы тоже хотите меня дискредитировать? А вы с какой целью?



> вы свои личные свойства (свою обиду на моё мнение) проецируете на меня,  думая что меня что-то   от вас тоже могло задеть, хотя я до сих пор не поняла что меня могло бы задеть ? )видимо, это проекция, она  с вашей стороны  сейчас ?


 В данном случае нет. Я не утверждал, что вы обижаетесь на меня – это могло бы быть проекцией. Я написал, что меня обидели ваши слова. Я рассказал вам о том, как я воспринял ваш пост. Я думал, вам будет интересно и полезно узнать мою реакцию, получить обратную связь. 

Комплексов куча, кстати, это точно, и я не скрываю) И с удовольствием пошёл бы завтра в детсад отсыпаться вместо того, чтобы ехать на работу, потому что работы слишком много для меня одного)

----------


## qwe

*June*,
с каких пор в научных кругах принято свои догадки, домыслы и предположения выдавать за действительность? Только проверенные факты.
Какое отношение это мое высказывание имеет к черной риторике?
Вы утверждали, что я не работаю, не смотря на то, что ничего о моих обстоятельствах не знаете.
И это не в первый раз.

Я что-то не так сказала?  :Smile:  или вас снова понесло?

Какие ярлыки? модель личности - это карта местности, а не сама местность. И я уточнила, что по системе Подводного. Вы писали, что в книге нет системы. Я вам привела пример, насколько там четкая категоризация, насколько быстро можно проводить сортировку по качествам. Вы не понимаете? Вы же программист, как вы можете этого не понимать?

Вы либо переутомились, на самом деле, в последние дни. Либо я на вас произвожу странное влияние такого рода, что вы резко в моем присутствии теряете и логику, справедливость и минимальную душевную защищенность. ))
Что-то не так, что-то всерьез не так.

Был предмет разговора. и я с самого начала отвечала о нем. Пока вы не привели абсурдную цитату. Благо, на 8-й странице, вроде бы выговорились и разобрались что к чему. Нет, вы по новой начинаете...

----------


## June

*qwe*, вы не ответили на мой вопрос о мотивах вашей агрессии по отношению ко мне.

И вы снова пытаетесь закрепиться в роли обвинителя, а меня поставить в роль защищающегося) Я не принимаю ваших правил, мне это ни к чему.




> Вы утверждали, что я не работаю, не смотря на то, что ничего о моих обстоятельствах не знаете.


 


> И у меня нет официальной работы.


 Очередную порцию оскорблений цитировать не буду, заберите их обратно себе и делайте с ними всё, что хотите. Можете повесить на стенке в комнате)

----------


## qwe

пример агрессии?

Где оскорбление?

У меня 2 неофициальные работы. если работа неофициальная, это что, значит, что ее нет?))

----------


## qwe

*Специальное объявление*

_Дорогие присутствующие, кому сколько не жалко,

объясните пожалуйста разницу между критикой и оскорблением_

----------


## qwe

Кстати, *о зубах*. После ваших страданий я пошла, опросила людей, вот, что мне дали:
(это другой блог) http://samoozdorovlenie.ru/health/he...irov-i-karies/
"Рамиэль Найгель "Естесственное лечение кариеса", еще можно поискать все что связано с Вестоном Прайсом."
 :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

> И вы тоже хотите меня дискредитировать? А вы с какой целью?


 Откуда такие выводы о том, что я вас хочу дискредитировать ? 
Нету  и не было такой цели вообще.

----------


## brusnika

> В данном случае нет. Я не утверждал, что вы обижаетесь на меня – это могло бы быть проекцией. Я написал, что меня обидели ваши слова. Я рассказал вам о том, как я воспринял ваш пост. Я думал, вам будет интересно и полезно узнать мою реакцию, получить обратную связь. 
> 
> Комплексов куча, кстати, это точно, и я не скрываю) И с удовольствием пошёл бы завтра в детсад отсыпаться вместо того, чтобы ехать на работу, потому что работы слишком много для меня одного)


 По поводу " я не утверждал, что вы обижаетесь на меня ".... вы написали  следующее:" Я понимаю моё мнение обидело вас, но и ваше обидело меня"-утверждение это или нет ? ближе к утверждению, чем к предположению, было бы предположение был бы хотя бы знак вопроса в конце, ну  это как по мне..
 я вас спросила : "Ваше мнение обидело меня ? Хотя бы одну цитату", а вы мне написАли  о СВОЕЙ обиде, ну прочитайте личку  внимательно. ЧТО я спросила и ЧТО вы ответили, вы собеседника попросту не слышите, не понимаете, т.к. зациклены на собственных комплексах, или на чем ещё не знаю..
В общем всё, проехали..

----------


## trypo

> *Специальное объявление*
> 
> _Дорогие присутствующие, кому сколько не жалко,
> 
> объясните пожалуйста разницу между критикой и оскорблением_


 нету разницы .
есть разница в реакции , в зависимости от толщины шкуры.
чем меньше шкур , тем оскорбительнее критика.

----------


## June

> пример агрессии? Где оскорбление?


 *qwe*, специально для вас, из последнего поста. Причём я не спрашивал вашего мнения обо мне, наоборот, я предложил закончить дискуссию.




> вас снова понесло?


 


> Вы не понимаете? Вы же программист, как вы можете этого не понимать?


 


> Вы либо переутомились, на самом деле, в последние дни


 


> вы резко в моем присутствии теряете и логику, справедливость и минимальную душевную защищенность


 


> Пока вы не привели абсурдную цитату


 Из первой страницы. Вы задали вопрос, я вам на него ответил. Это, на мой взгляд, нормально. Если вы не разделяете моего мнения, вы свободный человек, имеете право. Но не надо меня упрекать за то, что я ответил на заданный вами в моей теме вопрос.




> А. Подводный "Эволюция личности" - интересно, хоть кто-нибудь на этом форуме решился прочитать эту книгу?..

----------


## June

> Откуда такие выводы о том, что я вас хочу дискредитировать ? 
> Нету  и не было такой цели вообще.


 *brusnika*, ещё раз:




> June, у вас, видимо, куча комплексов


 


> Ну дет. сад же с вашей стороны- обиды  и т.д., ну так же  , либо  комплексы?)


 Мне кажется, если человеку говорят, что у него куча комплексов, это негативная оценка. Зачем человеку дают негативную оценку? Чтобы...

*brusnika*, никакой смертельной обиды нет. Просто вы написали пост, я вам высказал свои ощущения после его прочтения. Вот вы говорите с живым человеком лицом к лицу, он в ответ на вашу фразу может улыбнуться, может нахмуриться. Вот считайте, что я нахмурился, но, поскольку через монитор не видно, я об этом написал.

----------


## June

> По поводу " я не утверждал, что вы обижаетесь на меня ".... вы написали  следующее:" Я понимаю моё мнение обидело вас, но и ваше обидело меня"-утверждение это или нет ? ближе к утверждению, чем к предположению, было бы предположение был бы хотя бы знак вопроса в конце, ну  это как по мне..


 Да, действительно, это было моим утверждением. Забыл уже. И это, действительно, проекция, если моё утверждение было основано на моих собственных мыслях, и совершенно не совпадало с вашими мыслями. Т.е. я обвинил вас в том, что вы так думаете, но на самом деле так думал я и приписал свои мысли вам. Это проекция моих собственных мыслей на вас.

Но я это написал после прочтения вашего поста, который, как мне показалось, довольно хмурый, и моя оценка ваших мыслей была основана на оценке тональности вашего поста, может быть неточной и неправильной, но это уже не совсем проекция:




> О людях судят по их поступкам, действиям и т.д., а не по себе. 
> Про книги, имена вообще бред. Вы хотите мне продемонстрировать сверхчеловека из книг, или из реальной жизни? Просим. Я сужу по собственному опыту общения с людьми, с конкретными людьми. Если у меня о них такое мнение, значит у меня есть основания и право считать именно так. 
> Психология в терминах меньше всего интересует . От себя лично ещё есть что добавить?, тексты  из интернета копировать не надо..

----------


## qwe

> нету разницы .
> есть разница в реакции , в зависимости от толщины шкуры.
> чем меньше шкур , тем оскорбительнее критика.


 о господи...

а черное и белое - это один цвет или разные  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

*June*,
я заканчиваю дискуссию, потому что считаю, что вы ведете себя несправедливо, нелогично и не отличаете критику от оскорблений, просьбы от запретов и здравый смысл от своих капризов. И упрямо игнорируете 70-80% того, что я пишу.

----------


## trypo

> о господи...
> 
> а черное и белое - это один цвет или разные


 поскольку в конце этой фразы стоит двоеточие и скобка ,
стоит ли воспринимать это как утверждение?
черное - это один цвет , и белое - это один цвет , но вместе они разные..
человек слышит то , что хочет услышать.

----------


## brusnika

> June, у вас, видимо, куча комплексов, 
> Ну дет. сад же с вашей стороны- обиды  и т.д., ну так же  , либо  комплексы?)


 June, во первых это не негативная оценка  как вы написАли, и не  утверждение, а предположение, о чем свидетельствует слово ВИДИМО, и знак вопроса в конце цитаты.Видите?
Во-вторых, зачем  вам  цитировать меня обрывками, Вы прочитайте цитату полностью, ещё раз, если, возможно, опять забыли что-то...Я же уже вам всё написАла в ней...
ВЫ всеми своими постами в этой теме пытаетесь свои мысли, св-ва и т.д. приписывать мне (защищаться), начиная с поста вашего "судить по себе", который уже  является агрессией (защитой)  с вашей стороны?

----------


## brusnika

> Да, действительно, это было моим утверждением. Забыл уже. И это, действительно, проекция, если моё утверждение было основано на моих собственных мыслях, и совершенно не совпадало с вашими мыслями. Т.е. я обвинил вас в том, что вы так думаете, но на самом деле так думал я и приписал свои мысли вам. Это проекция моих собственных мыслей на вас.
> 
> Но я это написал после прочтения вашего поста, который, как мне показалось, довольно хмурый, и моя оценка ваших мыслей была основана на оценке тональности вашего поста, может быть неточной и неправильной, но это уже не совсем проекция:


 Этот "хмурый пост" ответ на ваш пост. Я вас  попросила  объяснить значение  фразы"судить по себе", ваше личное понимание, а не копировать тексты из и-нета.
Потом я объяснила своё личное мнение о людях (людишках),  на которое я имею основания и право. Так что здесь хмурого  и непонятного ? То, что ВЫ в моём мнении  о людишках    узнали  СЕБЯ? - так это  только  ваше действие, и право. Вот на СЕБЯ и обижайтесь, хмурьтесь и т.д.

----------


## qwe

> поскольку в конце этой фразы стоит двоеточие и скобка ,
> стоит ли воспринимать это как утверждение?
> черное - это один цвет , и белое - это один цвет , но вместе они разные..
> человек слышит то , что хочет услышать.


 Это я спешила и неправильно построила предложение)

_Черный и белый - это один и тот же цвет или это разные цвета?_

То, что с объективных позиций высказано как оскорбление не перестает быть им, даже если мы его не воспринимаем как оскорбление. То, что является конструктивной критикой, не является агрессией, даже если мы по уши увешаны комплексами и рыдаем в подушку после прослушивания. Потому что восприятие субъективно.

Для того и нужна психология, чтобы бороться с заблуждениями, работать над собой и становиться более сильной и адекватной реальности личностью.

----------


## Dementiy

> И это, действительно, проекция, если моё утверждение было основано на моих собственных мыслях, и совершенно не совпадало с вашими мыслями. Т.е. я обвинил вас в том, что вы так думаете, но на самом деле так думал я и приписал свои мысли вам. Это проекция моих собственных мыслей на вас.


 Слишком сложно.
Все эти ваши тонкие душевные переживания и мысли...
90% людей просто не поймут вас и переосмыслят все так, как им хочется - проверено на личном опыте неоднократно.

Единственный способ - это максимально упростить ваши эмоции и объяснять их собеседнику как можно проще (желательно на уровне ребенка 7-10 лет).
Ну и прямота помогает.  :Wink: 
Без всяких там недомолвок по типу "догадайся сам".

----------


## brusnika

> Слишком сложно.
> Все эти ваши тонкие душевные переживания и мысли...
> 90% людей просто не поймут вас и переосмыслят все так, как им хочется - проверено на личном опыте неоднократно.
> 
> Единственный способ - это максимально упростить ваши эмоции и объяснять их собеседнику как можно проще (желательно на уровне ребенка 7-10 лет).
> Ну и прямота помогает. 
> Без всяких там недомолвок по типу "догадайся сам".


 По-моему, это ВЫ  из чужого диалога ничего не поняли. 
А мы друг друга поняли.

----------


## June

*qwe*, поскольку вы недавно, без моего запроса, решили побыть моим психотерапевтом и указать мне на мой уровень развития личности, я без вашего запроса побуду вашим супервизором) Это должен сказать специалист, но в вашей ситуации, если я не скажу, то больше никто не скажет.

Представьте себе врача, который поставил пациенту диагноз, условно “шизофрения”. Не знаю, отпускают ли с ней домой, но допустим лёгкий случай. Что сделает врач? В кабинетной тиши, тихим спокойным голосом он скажет: у вас шизофрения. На сегодняшний день это заболевание не излечивается полностью, но я пропишу вам таблетки, которые улучшат ваше состояние. Ещё две печати поставите в регистратуре.

Теперь я процитирую вас:




> Знаете как по Подводному мгновенно определить подростковую личность (фрустрирующую, правда)? 
> Достаточно сказать, что я без образования начала практиковать психологию. Все, кто взовьется в ответ и будут.
> 
> ***
> 
> Подростковой же не за что зацепить самоидентификацию, кроме как за внешние связи, роли и статусы. Поэтому она к ним наиболее чувствительна.


 Очевидно, это было обращено ко мне и про меня, хотя и не написано явно. Но ошибиться невозможно, ведь именно я прислал вам ссылку на статью какого-то автора на снобе про то, что будущему терапевту необходимо пройти психотерапию самому.

И вот, вы поставили пациенту диагноз. Что вы делаете дальше? Вы выходите в коридор, и, указывая пальцем на человека и пытаясь подобрать слова пообиднее, громким голосом заявляете: Он шизик-шизик-шизик, смотрите на него (фрустрирующий, правда). Ха-ха-ха  :Smile:  Попутно проецируя на человека свою собственную реакцию (взовьется в ответ).

Хотите ли вы при этом помочь своему собеседнику? Лично я вижу лишь желание растоптать, унизить, обсмеять. И когда я спрашиваю у вас – какова мотивация такого поведения? Ведь должна была быть мотивация для написания поста. Зачем вы пытаетесь меня растоптать? Расскажите мне о вашей цели – вы в ответ хлопаете глазами и пишете – а что я такого сделала? Другими словами, я задал вопрос вашему наблюдающему Эго, вопрос – зачем? А ответа не получил.




> Иными словами, терапевт пытается найти доступ к наблюдающему Эго, а пациент его не имеет. Он знает только, что некоторые аспекты его собственного “Я” подвергаются критике. Терапевт продолжает попытки создать подобие рабочего альянса, возможного с пациентами невротического уровня, и снова терпит неудачу


 Личная психотерапия до и супервизия во время практики необходимы терапевту для того, чтобы замечать в себе желание растоптать пациента, может быть даже убить с наиболее нарушенными и понимать, откуда оно берётся и с какой целью он хочет это сделать, и ни в коем случае не реализовывать это желание в терапевтическом процессе, чего и вам желаю.

Я, конечно, не могу быть супервизором как в силу отсутствия образования, так и в силу того, что сейчас пытаюсь сделать с вами то же самое, что вы пытались сделать со мной) Настоящий психотерапевт ни в коем случае не позволил бы себе такого. Но я хотя бы замечаю это и открыто об этом пишу, что означает – наблюдающее Эго у меня в некотором зачаточном состоянии присутствует)

----------


## qwe

*June*, начну с конца)

1. В данном обсуждении я рядовой участник дискуссии (с каким-то количеством знаний, которыми делюсь, как и все прочие) и стараюсь вести ее по всем правилам ведения дискусии, которые мне известны, с таким расчетом, чтобы речь моя была наиболее полезной, в широком смысле слова.




> Личная психотерапия до и супервизия во время практики необходимы терапевту для того, чтобы замечать в себе желание растоптать пациента


 2. Роль терапевта по отношению к вам лично я могу играть только в одном случае: если мы с вами заключили договор о том, что сейчас мы проведем психотерапевтический сеанс. Там я буду соблюдать правила проведения психотерапевтических сеансов.

Космонавты не ходят у себя дома на кухне в скафандрах) (это неудобно и дорого)

Понятны ли эти 2 пункта, есть ли еще необходимость к ним возвращаться?

3. 



> чтобы замечать в себе желание растоптать пациента


 


> Зачем вы пытаетесь меня растоптать? Расскажите мне о вашей цели


 Объектом моей критики и иронии были ваши логические ошибки. В дискуссиях принято указывать на ошибки оппонентов. Также в дискуссиях не принято обижаться на конструктивную критику (если вы претендуете на определенный уровень).

Конструктивная критика - это то, что происходит по формуле:
"вы не правы по причине того, что все устроено вот так... пояснения, что и как устроено."
Конструктивная критика исключает личные мотивы - ее отличительное качество. Она описывает только факты.

4. Про подростковую личность:



> Очевидно, это было обращено ко мне и про меня, хотя и не написано явно. Но ошибиться невозможно, ведь именно я прислал вам ссылку на статью какого-то автора на снобе про то, что будущему терапевту необходимо пройти психотерапию самому.


 а) я показала вам на практике как легко и быстро можно воспользоваться удобной моделью из книги.
б) показала на наглядном примере, который очевиден для всех участников и читателей и основан на фактах. а именно, высока вероятность что любой, кто прочитал книгу придет к том же выводу автоматически в рамках системы. 
в) *данная тема, как и книга, посвящена проблемам личности*, соответственно и примеры нужно приводить о людях.
г) я выбрала именно этот пример, потому что он очень явный и четкий.

5. 


> Он шизик-шизик-шизик


 Шизофрения и насморк - это медицинские названия болезней. Постановка подобных диагнозов не является оскорблением.
Книга "Эволюция личности" - о стадиях развития личности, а не о болезнях. 

6. Если вы считаете, что я произвела неправильную оценку, вы имеете полное право аргументировать.
Если вы считаете, что предложенная Подводным схема далека от реальности, вы можете также приводить свои доказательства.

Все дороги открыты.

7. Я не утверждала, что вы - подростковая личность, как субъект. 
Я несколько раз объяснила, что ваше поведение легко интерпретировать подобным образом, если пользоваться моделью из книги.

8. 



> Что сделает врач? В кабинетной тиши, тихим спокойным голосом он скажет: у вас шизофрения.


 Врач, см. пункт 2. должен учитывать впечатлительность пациента.
Человек, который открывает дискуссию в интернете и отвечает нелогично, должен предварительно учитывать свою впечатлительность.

9. *Как вы считаете, в какой степени лично я должна нести ответственность за ваше душевное состояние?

В какой степени вы берете на себя ответственность за мое душевное состояние?*

----------


## qwe

А вообще да, *June*, я должна извиниться за то, что переоценила ваши возможности. Книга для вас слишком сложная. я это признаю. мой просчет.

----------


## Dementiy

> По-моему, это ВЫ  из чужого диалога ничего не поняли. 
> А мы друг друга поняли.


 Ну тогда рад за вас.  :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

> Ну тогда рад за вас.


  :Smile:

----------


## June

*qwe*, я продолжу.




> Подростковой же не за что зацепить самоидентификацию, кроме как за внешние связи, роли и статусы. Поэтому она к ним наиболее чувствительна.


 Давайте посмотрим, кому больше подходит ваше описание.




> Кстати, я уже всерьез предлагаю в интернете свои услуги и продолжаю развиваться в этом направлении, если вы не в курсе. 
> Первая встреча с клиентом вообще прошла на "ура".


 


> Рад за вас)


 Кто из нас двоих пытается зацепить свою самоидентификацию за роль и статус психолога? Видели ли вы, чтобы я без прямого вопроса писал о своей профессии? А кого вы имели в виду под подростковой личностью (фрустрирующей, правда)? Вы не назвали имён, но написали так, что совершенно понятно, кого, и точно не себя:




> Знаете как по Подводному мгновенно определить подростковую личность (фрустрирующую, правда)? 
> Достаточно сказать, что я без образования начала практиковать психологию. Все, кто взовьется в ответ и будут


 Нет ли здесь элементов чёрной риторики?




> Обвиняйте оппонента в том, чего он не делал или даже в том, что делали вы сами. Эта на первый взгляд довольно абсурдная тактика может неплохо сработать, т.к. большинство посетителей не утруждает себя тщательным анализом всего обсуждения, и уж тем более, анализом каких-то предыдущих обсуждений.


 


> А вообще да, *June*, я должна извиниться за то, что *переоценила ваши возможности*. Книга *для вас слишком сложная* я это признаю. мой просчет.


 Не является ли это очередным тонким оскорблением, желанием поддеть, формально не нарушая правил конференции?




> Тонко оскорбляйте оппонента, чтобы он вышел из себя и наделал глупостей (например, нарушил правила конференции). Не опускайтесь до примитивных ругательств - это пошло, к тому же, вас могут привлечь к ответственности. Существует множество обиднейших слов и выражений, формально не выходящих за рамки приличий.


 *qwe*, замечаете ли вы, что постоянно пытаетесь меня оскорбить и вывести из себя, используя самые бесчестные способы ведения дискуссии? Понимаете ли вы мотивы своего поведения? Вы так и не ответили, зачем это всё, какой цели вы пытаетесь добиться, и мне снова приходится гадать. Может быть, это является объяснением?




> и эта вся "ты мне - я тебе" забава началась с того ,
> что джун назвал какую-то книжку - несерьезной ?


 И вы пытаесесь вывести меня из себя, чтобы назвать меня неадекватным и тем самым обесценить мою оценку книги?

*qwe*, вас действительно так сильно задела моя оценка книжки? И вы уверены, что это нормально? Вы уверены, что понимаете, что с вами происходит? Вы уверены, что ваша реакция была бы другой, если бы я дал такую оценку, будучи вашим клиентом? *qwe*, клиенты меняются, договора меняются, но вы остаётесь, и то, что вызвало в вас такую продолжительную и непризнаваемую агрессию по отношению ко мне, останется с вами.

----------


## June

> 9. *Как вы считаете, в какой степени лично я должна нести ответственность за ваше душевное состояние?
> 
> В какой степени вы берете на себя ответственность за мое душевное состояние?*


 Формально вы не несёте ответственность за моё душевное состояние. Если, конечно, не пытаетесь довести меня до самоубийства. То же касается и меня.

----------


## June

> Там я буду соблюдать правила проведения психотерапевтических сеансов.
> 
> Космонавты не ходят у себя дома на кухне в скафандрах) (это неудобно и дорого)


 *qwe*, для вас ведение дискуссии без использования нечестных приёмов равносильно хождению в скафандре? Т.е. вы всегда такая, как в этой ветке, но перед беседой с клиентом надеваете условный скафандр?

----------


## qwe

> Видели ли вы, чтобы я без прямого вопроса писал о своей профессии?


 Очень интересное предложение. Правда ли, что писать о своей профессии можно только, если вам задали вопрос?
Почему? существуют ли альтернативные возможности?  :Smile: 




> А кого вы имели в виду под подростковой личностью (фрустрирующей, правда)? Вы не назвали имён, но написали так, что совершенно понятно, кого, и точно не себя:


 Совершенно верно, чутье вас не обманывает. именно вас я привела в пример в первую очередь. Это абсолютно очевидно и я этого совершенно не скрывала) И еще нескольких человек, которые мне попадались за последние пол года, которые испытывали сильный скепсис по этому поводу.

Фрустрирующий человек имеет более жесткие границы.




> Нет ли здесь элементов чёрной риторики?


 Нет. 




> Не является ли это очередным тонким оскорблением, желанием поддеть, формально не нарушая правил конференции?


 Нет. Но была тайная надежда, что вы попытаетесь доказать, что для вас эта книга не представляет сложности))




> *qwe*, замечаете ли вы, что постоянно пытаетесь меня оскорбить и вывести из себя, используя самые бесчестные способы ведения дискуссии?


 Нет, я веду себя прямо и честно.




> Понимаете ли вы мотивы своего поведения?


 Конечно. Я же не сумасшедшая. Хотя вы можете попытаться опровергнуть это утверждение))




> Вы так и не ответили, зачем это всё, какой цели вы пытаетесь добиться, и мне снова приходится гадать. Может быть, это является объяснением?


 Ответила в посте №103, возможно вы так и не поняли, что там сказано.




> *qwe*, вас действительно так сильно задела моя оценка книжки?


 На протяжении всего обсуждения я вам уже неоднократно повторила, что я считаю приведенную цитату о Тельцах неадекватной. Прошу понимать меня буквально.
Ваша же оценка книги в целом - ваше личное дело.

----------


## qwe

> Формально вы не несёте ответственность за моё душевное состояние. Если, конечно, не пытаетесь довести меня до самоубийства. То же касается и меня.


 Ну отчего бы не попытаться? Маньяк я или не маньяк? Психопат или не психопат? Это же ни с чем не сравнимое удовольствие, как можно себе в этом отказывать.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, для вас ведение дискуссии без использования нечестных приёмов равносильно хождению в скафандре? Т.е. вы всегда такая, как в этой ветке, но перед беседой с клиентом надеваете условный скафандр?


 Еще раз: 
Нет, я веду себя прямо и честно.

Я всегда разная. В жизни. В зависимости от собеседника и предмета разговора, обстановки и ситуации.

С клиентом я занимаюсь психотерапией, а не дискуссией)

----------


## June

> На протяжении всего обсуждения я вам уже неоднократно повторила, что я считаю приведенную цитату о Тельцах неадекватной.


 *qwe*, а что не так с цитатой?

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, а что не так с цитатой?


 Пост №10

----------


## qwe

Кстати о психотерапии. Вам не приходила в голову простая мысль о том, что если клиента обидеть, он больше не придет?  :Wink: 

Мне же вспоминается случай из детства.
После 8-го класса меня летом отправили в лагерь. Это был разгар моей социофобии. Я стеснялась тогда каждого столба. Я со всеми разговаривала с натяжкой. Группа подобралась максимально дискомфортная, дружить близко было не с кем вообще. С парой девушек можно было немного поболтать, но все это было нелегко. Плюс еще дождливая погода и полное отсутствие свободы. Я депрессировала и всячески комплексовала.
И тут однажды на дискотеке, там где я привыкла сидеть в самом дальнем углу и грустить, ко мне подходит молодой человек, который в нашей группе был "самый видный" и приглашает танцевать. Мало того, за всю смену у нас еще никто никого танцевать не приглашал (в парных танцах)  :Smile: 

Сказать, что у меня тогда случился шок, не сказать ничего. Первая мысль была, что это некий заговор с подвохом, в результате которого меня хотят осмеять. Я уже ничего не говорю про адреналин, почти отказавшую речь и прочие радости. Все что я из себя выжала это: "кто это придумал?". Дальше мне стало настолько нехорошо, что я ушла оттуда перепуганная вся))

Но я хорошо запомнила, в какой растерянности этот мч стоял и смотрел на меня не понимая что происходит))

Фрустрация, *June*, фрустрация.

----------


## June

> Пост №10


 Да, в книге не только астрология, но там очень много астрологии, и этим она мне больше всего запомнилась и больше всего не понравилась. В качестве цитаты я привёл фразу, которая ярче всего описывает то, что мне не понравилось в книге.

Я считаю астрологию лженаукой, и её присутствие в книге делает книгу для меня несерьёзной. Если ко мне подойдёт человек и скажет: здравствуйте, я профессиональный астролог, для меня это прозвучит как я профессиональный мошенник. Дальше с этим человеком разговаривать не о чем, даже если он периодически произносит фразы, не противоречащие наблюдаемой реальности. Аргументы типа “к нему очередь на год” не являются для меня убедительными – у МММ до определённого момента тоже было всё в порядке с клиентурой.

----------


## June

> Кстати о психотерапии. Вам не приходила в голову простая мысль о том, что если клиента обидеть, он больше не придет?


 А, я не клиент, значит меня можно. Логика понятна. Но всё равно должна быть очень сильная мотивация, чтобы делать это с вашей настойчивостью, *qwe*. И талант.

Меня, например, трудно обидеть диагнозом. Я в этой ветке сам писал, что по оценке последнего психотерапевта я пограничник по уровню развития личности, и я понимаю, что это такое, и в целом согласен с оценкой. Сильно хуже трудно что-нибудь придумать. 

Жаль, что так и не удалось обсудить внутренние противоречия.

----------


## qwe

> А, я не клиент, значит меня можно.


 Конечно можно. И нужно. обязательно. Пост №111.




> Жаль, что так и не удалось обсудить внутренние противоречия.


 Только этим и занимались.

_"Проявление последствий внутренних противоречий"_

----------


## brusnika

...

----------


## June

> Что имеется в виду под внутренними противоречиями ? Психотерапевт - это между психологом и психиатром ? Каким образом он ставит диагноз, по опросам ? Была только у невропатологов. И есть ли вообще смысл идти к психотерапевтам ?


 *brusnika*, точных определений сейчас не дам и могу немного напутать, хотя был у всех перечисленных выше. В моём понимании:

Психолог - человек без медицинского образования, соответственно выписывать медикаменты не имеет права, только разговорная терапия.

Психиатр – человек с медицинским образованием и круглой печатью, занимается медикаментозной терапией.

Психотерапевт - человек с медицинским образованием и круглой печатью, может совмещать медикаментозную и разговорную терапии, может вести и только разговорную, и только медикаментозную, если человек пока не готов к разговорной.

Есть ещё психоаналитики. Тоже разговорная терапия, но долго, дорого и без доказанной эффективности. Но бывает забавно.

Диагноз все ставят по опросам. Думаю, из всех 4х стоит идти именно к разговорному психотерапевту. Но туда стоит идти, чётко понимая, зачем ты туда идёшь.

Вот, например, был я однажды у ПТ, парень моложе меня, не самый дешёвый, по тем временам он брал порядка $150 за час, и я пошёл к нему по совету знакомых. Рассказал про жизнь, про депрессию и прочие прелести, ну и дальше он стал меня спрашивать: хорошо, есть разные методики, но вы должны определиться с целью психотерапии, т.е. чего вы хотите от терапии получить? Я говорю – ну, хочу, чтобы не было депрессии. Он говорит – ну хорошо, это чтобы не было, а что вы хотите, чтобы было? Без не? Ну и так вот я с ним пообщался и понял, что не могу ничего предложить в качестве цели моей психотерапии. Мне в тот момент показалось, что он неквалифицированный, потому что человек с глубокой десятилетней депрессией, а он – чего хотите? Чего хотят в депрессии, кроме как повеситься? (но этого произносить нельзя, потому что после этого только стационар) Но со временем понял, что ПТ был прав, потому что чётко осознаваемый запрос необходим. Можно придти без запроса, мило беседовать, тратить деньги и время, но пока ты не осознаёшь чётко своей мотивации, прогресса не будет никакого. И вот до сих пор я понимаю, что мотивации у меня нет. Поэтому и не иду сам. Хотя про наличие тараканов в голове знаю.

Внутренние противоречия – это то, про что я писал на первой странице. Там в заголовке написано: Две вещи больше всего ненавижу: расизм и негров. То есть некоторые противоречащие друг другу убеждения, которые уживаются в сознании одного человека, и он противоречия либо не замечает вовсе, либо замечает, но не может и не хочет устранять. (нет мотивации?) Сознание наиболее нарушенных полностью противоречиво и бессвязно и они этого не замечают, сознание наименее нарушенных практически непротиворечиво, за исключением некоторых моментов, которые они замечают и которые кажутся им странными, собственно по этой причине и приходят на терапию и считаются самыми благодарными пациентами. Сознание полностью здоровых, если таковые бывают, полностью непротиворечиво.

----------


## June

Последний абзац стоит, наверное, нарисовать более яркими красками, чтобы стало понятнее. Представьте, к человеку подходят и спрашивают – как вы относитесь к расизму? И он отвечает – ненавижу расизм! Сам не расист и другим не позволю. Расизм – это отвратительно. Потом его спрашиваю – как вы относитесь к неграм? И он прыгает в своём сознании на другой изолированный островок и говорит: ненавижу негров! Обезьяны! Пусть убираются в свою Африку. Потом снова спрашивают – вы расист? Он прыгает обратно на первый островок и говорит: ненавижу расистов. И, казалось бы, достаточно подняться над этими двумя убеждениями и понять, что если ты ненавидишь негров – значит ты расист, и это противоречит тому, что ты считаешь себя не расистом. Но для того, чтобы подняться над и посмотреть, у человека должно быть так называемое наблюдающее Эго. А у человека его нет, ему просто нечем увидеть!

И, соответственно, я хотел поговорить, замечали ли вы что-нибудь подобное у себя, у других, почему у одних так, у других не так, и откуда может взяться мотивация для борьбы с противоречиями.

----------


## qwe

Может ли психически здоровый и достаточно культурный человек при наличии морали и сознательного отношения к ней итп испытывать желание растоптать кого-нибудь?

Может.

Кого и в каких случаях?

При каких условиях он будет воплощать его?
А воплощать его открыто?  :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

...

----------


## June

*brusnika*, я не вижу противоречий в том, что вы написали. Хочу иметь у себя в комнате, но не могу. Могу общаться в аське, но не хочу. Или так: хочу общаться в аське, но считаю, что минусов больше, чем плюсов, и поэтому не общаюсь. Где здесь противоречивые убеждения? У всего есть плюсы и минусы. Конфеты вкусные, но от них толстеют и зубы портятся, и нужно выбирать, что важнее, и это нормально и естественно. Хочу иметь у себя в комнате, но не могу – это описывается другим термином, который упоминала *qwe* – фрустрация. Это, действительно, мучительное состояние.

Вы писали по поводу тревоги – и это, если верить литературе, одна из двух наиболее распространённых причин обращения за психотерапевтической помощью. (1) Депрессия и (2) тревога чаще всего воспринимаются людьми как нечто чуждое Эго, есть такой термин – эгодистонное, то, от чего люди хотят избавиться. Но та часть сознания, которая портила жизнь человеку много лет и наконец привела к возникновению депрессии или тревоги, часто не воспринимается как чуждая Эго, она эгосинтонна. Она совершенно естественна для человека и не критикуется вообще. Есть такой старый анекдот:




> Приходит мужик к врачу, и говорит: Доктор, я писаю странно!
> Доктор: Как странно? Мужик: Ну, как из душа! Доктор: Покажите!
> Мужик: выкладывает член на стол, Доктор:???!!! Вы что, его вилкой,
> что ли, тыкаете??? Мужик: А что, мне эту гадость руками трогать?!


 То есть заявленная проблема – как из душа, она эгодистонна, а то, что мужик его вилкой тыкает – эгосинтонно)

С депрессией и тревогой специалист может справиться довольно быстро. Часто могут помочь простые антидепрессанты и противотревожные, ну или даже простенькая разговорная терапия, лёгкий обман и т.д. Как только депрессия и тревога уйдут, пациент скажет спасибо и на этом закончит терапию. Но то, что разрушало пациента изнутри долгие годы, останется с ним, и будет продолжать его разрушать. И рано или поздно выльется в новую волну депрессии и тревоги, в психосоматические заболевания, в разрушенную личную жизнь и т.д. Я где то читал мнение, кажется у когнитивщиков, возможно у МакМаллина, что с депрессией и тревогой в начале терапии ни в коем случае бороться нельзя, какое бы сильное сочувствие не вызывал пациент. Нужно бороться именно с причиной этих состояний, а депрессия и тревога нужны как стимул для продолжения терапии. Они сами уйдут, как только уйдёт причина.

Проблема нашей медицины в том, что настоящего профессионала найти трудно. Вам, скорее всего, выпишут таблетки. Но, всё равно, попробуйте, вдруг повезёт.

----------


## June

У меня есть знакомый, у него жена, дети от неё, но потом он встретил другую женщину, очень красивую, полюбил, ушёл от жены и стал жить с той, другой. Однажды к нему приехала мама погостить, он познакомил маму с новой женщиной, а мама говорит – как так, у тебя же жена есть? Ну как давай, быстренько заканчивай отношения с этой женщиной, я её не потерплю в доме. Вот тут возник конфликт интересов: с одной стороны он любит эту женщину и не хочет её бросать, с другой стороны маму тоже любит. И он конфликт разрешил мгновенно – мама, берёшь сумки и едешь домой. Точка. Мама уехала, подумала месяц над своим поведением, потом вернулась совсем другим человеком)

----------


## June

*brusnika*, вам нужно как-нибудь избавиться от ситуации, вызывающей фрустрации. И поиск способа избавиться от этой ситуации был бы неплохим запросом для психотерапии. Возможно, есть способ оказаться снова в одной комнате с возлюбленным, не знаю где – здесь или в другой стране. Возможно, есть способ, но вы его не видите. Возможно, нужно переключиться на другого человека, чтобы другой был в  вашей комнате. И, возможно, осуществить это очень просто, намного проще, чем кажется. Я бы посоветовал заняться разговорной терапией на эту тему. Таблетки точно советовать не буду.

----------


## June

Продолжу выкладывать поток сознания)

Противоречия могут быть заложены в сознание человека с самого раннего детства. Если мама считает, что расизм – это плохо, а негры должны убираться в свою Африку, то сегодня она скажет своему ребёнку: расизм – это плохо. И ребёнок запомнит эту информацию. Расизм – это плохо, так мама сказала. Я никогда не буду расистом, чтобы не потерять мамину любовь. А завтра скажет, что негры должны убираться в свою Африку, и ребёнок снова примет эту информацию, потому что так сказала мама. Дети до определённого возраста принимают закладываемую в них информацию некритически. Лет в 20 человек уже может сказать – мать, ты чё, с дуба рухнула? Ты же, вроде, не расист? А в 3 года ребёнок этого сказать не может, рано ещё. Так и выходит – родители с внутренними противоречиями растят детей с внутренними противоречиями, а их самих такими вырастили их родители.

Противоречия могут продолжать закладываться в сознание человека и в зрелом возрасте. Скажут одному человеку по телевизору, что его страна миролюбива и справедлива, и он с удовольствием эту информацию примет. А другой человек подумает – постойте, а разве не мы ввели недавно свои войска в независимую страну под надуманным предлогом? А потом выяснилось, что предлог надуманный, но армия уже разгромлена, а президент повешен? А 3 года назад, а 5, а вот 10 лет назад, а тот случай с Вьетнамом?

В нашей стране люди совершенно искренне верили в то, что “нам чужой земли не надо, но и свою не отдадим”, и при этом отправлялись захватывать Финляндию. Можно оправдать эти противоречия тем, что раньше не было информации. Но когда информация появилась, и с момента её появления прошло 10, 20 лет, люди продолжают повторять “нам чужой земли не надо, но и свою не отдадим”. Это реальный пример, у меня на старой работе был такой человек)

Что же мешает человеку в зрелом возрасте оценивать свои убеждения и поступающую извне информацию критически и проверять её на соответствие другой полученной информации? Наверное, это можно объяснить только отсутствием мотивации. У одних людей она почему-то есть, а у других её почему-то нет, и вторых больше. Намного больше. На чём же основана мотивация первых? Очень сложный вопрос.

Вообще, с мотивацией часто всё сложно. Взять, например, фрустрирующего человека. У него мотивация налицо – фрустрация всегда состоит из сильной мотивации и железобетонной стены, которая стоит на пути. И тут достаточно лишь немного изменить вектор, помочь человеку обогнуть стену, и дальше он под действием этой мотивации десять раз земной шар вдоль экватора обойдёт. А что делать с депрессивным, у него ведь мотивации никакой нет? Что делать с человеком, чьё сознание состоит из противоречий, если у него нет мотивации устранять эти противоречия? Можно указывать ему на них, и тогда ему, что же, нужно признать, что он дурачок? Сам не замечает таких простых вещей? И чем очевиднее противоречие, тем позорнее его признавать. А если идентичность человека основана исключительно на самооценке? Что же останется от его идентичности? Человек без идентичности – психотик, сомневающийся не только в том, мальчик он или девочка, но даже в своём существовании. Ему это надо?




> Во-вторых, люди, личность которых организована на психотическом уровне, имеют серьезные трудности с идентификацией – настолько, что они не полностью уверены в собственном существовании, еще больше, чем в том, что их жизнь удовлетворительна. Они глубоко сконфужены по поводу того, кто они такие. Эти пациенты обычно решают такие базовые вопросы самоопределения, как концепция тела, возраста, пола и сексуальной ориентации. Вопросы “Откуда я знаю, кто я такой?” или даже “Откуда я знаю, что я существую?” не являются необычными для людей с психотической организацией. Ими они задаются с полной серьезностью.


 Устранение противоречивых убеждений – это ежедневный кропотливый труд, и без очень сильной мотивации, как и без идентичности, основанной не на самооценке, а на собственных драйвах, тут никак. Откуда же мотивация и правильная идентичность берётся в некоторых людях?

----------


## June

На примере когнитивной психотерапии попытался понять, кто же может называть себя психотерапевтом – это обязательно человек с медицинским образованием и круглой печатью, имеющий право заниматься и медикаментозной, и разговорной терапией? Вот Аарон Бек, разработчик когнитивной психотерапии и один из авторов понравившейся мне книжки по психотерапии РЛ – доктор медицины, профессор психиатрии. Его соавтор Артур Фримен сертифицированный клинический психолог, доктор педагогических наук, но, похоже, не имеет приставки M.D.. Остальные соавторы преимущественно доктора философии. Так что кто же такой психотерапевт – остаётся для меня загадкой. Похоже, под этой табличкой может скрываться вообще кто угодно. Один из моих ПТ, например, преимущественно поил меня таблетками, соответственно имел медицинское образование и право выписывать сильнодействующие психотропные вещества, но, видимо, для чисто разговорного ПТ это необязательно.

----------


## Traumerei

Разве не является внутренним противоречием доверять лечение своих «ненормальностей» людям, которые до сих пор не создали даже определения нормы, а ?

----------


## qwe

Пример противоречий и насаждения противоречий, которые в будущем вообще станут благодатной почвой для невроза:
мать сама имеет культ одежды, демонстрирует это поведение дочери с малых лет,  всячески стремится разодеть ее как куклу (особенно в семьях невысокого достатка, пока дочь маленькая и финансов достаточно). Подчеркивает "особое" положение красиво одетого человека и проч и проч Потом же, в более старшем возрасте, когда дочь уже вошла во вкус и имеет жесткий импринт, отказывает ей в деньгах на одежду, аргументируя это тем что та "только и думает о тряпках", вместо того, чтобы больше усилий вкладывать в учебу  :Smile:  В совсем чудесных случаях, параллельно возможна анти-пропаганда той же усердной учебы со стороны родителя типа: "скучные заучки с серенькой внешностью", "сильно умные" итп, итп Шах и мат...

----------


## qwe

> И вот до сих пор я понимаю, что мотивации у меня нет.


 http://www.live-and-learn.ru/catalog...dazhe-khotet-/

----------


## qwe

> А завтра скажет, что негры должны убираться в свою Африку


 _"я выше и лучше (и мне приятно быть выше и лучше) этих негров и цивилизованней, поэтому я хороший, а они плохие. расист - это тоже нецивилизованный человек, поэтому я не расист, потому что я хороший"_))

или
_"негры - угрожающие, часто агрессивные животные, от них надо защищаться. Расисты также агрессоры. Я - хороший человек, я не агрессивный (уважаю себя за это), я защищаюсь"_))

просто не анализирую свои стереотипы, если они слишком близко расположены к самоценности - это может вызвать глубинный дискомфорт. привычно хожу мимо по накатанной колее...

----------


## June

> Разве не является внутренним противоречием доверять лечение своих «ненормальностей» людям, которые до сих пор не создали даже определения нормы, а ?


 Определения нормы, действительно, нет. Но, может быть, это нормально? Зачем нам норма? Как говорил великий учитель Мао:




> Пусть расцветают сто цветов, пусть соперничают сто школ


 А если человек понял, что его цветок расцвёл совсем неудачно, и это доставляет человеку очень много дискомфорта, он обращается за помощью к специалистам. Специалисты определяют, что именно доставляет человеку дискомфорт, и избавляют его от источника этого дискомфорта. Мне это кажется нормальным.

----------


## June

> просто не анализирую свои стереотипы, если они слишком близко расположены к самоценности - это может вызвать глубинный дискомфорт


 Это хороший комментарий к мысли о том, что идентичность лучше строить не на самооценке, а на драйвах. Т.е. не “Я человек, хорошо катающийся на горных лыжах”, а “Я человек, у которого загораются глаза при виде всего связанного с горными лыжами”. Первого человека можно задеть, сказав, что катается он плохо – в ответ он может и в дюндель заехать) Второго человека задеть практически невозможно, потому что его идентичность вообще не зависит от внешней оценки и внешних обстоятельств, и она по настоящему точна.

----------


## brusnika

...

----------


## June

В русской речи не часто встретишь слово “идентичность”. А ведь она есть даже у Гугла! У компании множество сервисов и продуктов, помимо поисковика - ютуб, гмэйл, андроид, гугл мэпс и гугл ёрс… Теперь посмотрите на логотип Гугла – он состоит из четырёх цветов – красного, жёлтого, зелёного и синего, что подчёркивает его, Гугла, разнообразие! Велосипед у девушки, что характерно, тоже четырёхцветный – колёса синее и зелёное, рама жёлтая, корзинка красная.



Они недавно и иконку сменили по причине её несоответствия корпоративной идентичности:




> Российский дизайнер Денис Кортунов оказался автором нового логотипа Google, который корпорация представила 1 сентября. Концепт иконки был придуман еще в 2008 году, сообщило издание Daily Tech
> 
> В 2008 году Google обновил свой фавикон — значок веб-сайта, который отображается перед строкой поиска в браузере или во вкладках. В блоге своей самарской студии веб-дизайна «Турбомилк» Кортунов тогда написал, что новая иконка *не отражает корпоративную идентичность* поисковика. В качестве иконки использовалась буква одного цвета, при том что полный логотип компании содержит четыре.


 Сейчас иконка четырёхцветная.

А вот что Мак-Вильямс (которой, наверное, уже икается от количества упоминаний в этой теме) пишет про идентичность людей с большим количеством противоречий в сознании:




> Поскольку эти люди никогда не имели иного типа характера, у них отсутствует эмоциональное представление о том, что значит иметь интегрированную идентичность


 


> Одна из моих пациенток пришла в полную ярость от вопросника, который был предложен ей в ходе стандартной приемной процедуры в клинике. Он содержал раздел незаконченных предложений, где клиента просили заполнить пустые места: “Я человек такого типа, который………..”. “Как кто-то может знать, что делать с этим дерьмом?” – злилась она. Спустя несколько лет и бесчисленное количество сессий она размышляла: “Сейчас я смогла бы заполнить эту форму. Интересно, почему это настолько вывело меня из себя?”


 Тут не совсем понятно, что же является причиной, а что следствием. То ли отсутствие интегрированной идентичности способствует появлению в сознании человека противоречащих друг другу убеждений  (они же не противоречат его идентичности, которой просто нет). То ли наличие противоречивых убеждений не даёт сформироваться интегрированной идентичности – человек всё время разный, поэтому он не может определиться и ответить на вопрос, какой он. Вообще, похоже на своего рода вечный двигатель)

----------


## qwe

> Тут не совсем понятно, что же является причиной, а что следствием. То ли отсутствие интегрированной идентичности способствует появлению в сознании человека противоречащих друг другу убеждений  (они же не противоречат его идентичности, которой просто нет). То ли наличие противоречивых убеждений не даёт сформироваться интегрированной идентичности – человек всё время разный, поэтому он не может определиться и ответить на вопрос, какой он.


 Вначале человек простраивает свой ценностный уровень за счет выводов из жизненного опыта, изучения себя. Потом он может какие-то свои внутренние процессы как-то идентифицировать. Потом происходит накопление разнородных идентификаций. Потом, благодаря полевым ситуациям и, снова таки, опыту и выводам вырастающим из них, если повезет в этой жизни)) происходит интеграция личности по факту. Когда, грубо говоря, различные роли, представления и догадки перестали растаскивать общую структуру на части, заняли свое место, как фунции. И только потом может произойти "идентификация интегрированного состояния".

Чтобы что-то идентифицировать, оно, очевидно, должно быть в наличии и на виду у аналитического аппарата.




> у них отсутствует эмоциональное представление о том, что значит иметь интегрированную идентичность


 Сама постановка вопроса потрясающая)) Что им даст эмоциональное представление?

----------


## June

Наверное, нужно было процитировать абзац целиком:




> приходят на терапию со специфическими жалобами: панические атаки, депрессия или болезни, которые, по убеждению пациента, связаны со “стрессом”. Или же они являются на прием по настоянию знакомых или членов семьи, но не с намерением изменить свою личность в направлении, которое кажется благоприятным для окружающих. Поскольку эти люди никогда не имели иного типа характера, *у них отсутствует эмоциональное представление о том, что значит иметь интегрированную идентичность*, обладать зрелыми защитами, способностью откладывать удовольствие, терпимостью к противоречивости и неопределенности и так далее. Они хотят просто перестать получать травмы или избавиться от некоторой критики.


 


> Что им даст эмоциональное представление?


 У меня есть очень яркое эмоциональное представление о горнолыжном спорте. У меня оно было задолго до того, как я в первый раз застегнул горнолыжные ботинки у себя на ногах. Что же мне даёт это эмоциональное представление? Во первых, даёт возможность понять, хочу я этим заниматься или не хочу. Ну и даёт мотивацию для занятий, поскольку эмоции положительные.

Мак-Вильямс, видимо, хотела сказать, что некоторые люди ни разу в жизни не сталкивались с ощущением интегрированной идентичности. Они не знают, хорошо это или плохо, хотелось бы им иметь интегрированную идентичность или нет. Для них это просто набор слов, и поэтому запроса на формирование интегрированной идентичности у таких людей быть не может, хотя они и страдают от её отсутствия.

----------


## qwe

> У меня есть очень яркое эмоциональное представление о горнолыжном спорте. У меня оно было задолго до того, как я в первый раз застегнул горнолыжные ботинки у себя на ногах. Что же мне даёт это эмоциональное представление? Во первых, даёт возможность понять, хочу я этим заниматься или не хочу. Ну и даёт мотивацию для занятий, поскольку эмоции положительные.
> 
> Мак-Вильямс, видимо, хотела сказать, что некоторые люди ни разу в жизни не сталкивались с ощущением интегрированной идентичности. Они не знают, хорошо это или плохо, хотелось бы им иметь интегрированную идентичность или нет. Для них это просто набор слов, и поэтому запроса на формирование интегрированной идентичности у таких людей быть не может, хотя они и страдают от её отсутствия.


 Горнолыжный спорт - внешнее явление. Русскому человеку, который видел в жизни непосредственно лыжи снег и горы, очень легко представить себе этот спорт и (вторично) получить эмоцию от этого представления.

Неинтегрированная личность, наблюдая со стороны интегрированных, может их для себя назвать как угодно (если она сама не психотерапевт): лучше знающих жизнь, более уверенных, "более сильных духом", устойчивых, уравновешенных, довольных - все что угодно, потому что *сущностно* можно увидеть в другом только свои прошлые состояния. Не видно источника проявлений другого человека, если сам подобного не пережил. 

Но перевод не правильный, я считаю - не подходит слово эмоциональный. Это все равно что сказать - "у них нет эмоционального впечатления от прямого позвоночника или здоровых зубов") Нужно не впечатление, а понимание, что из себя представляет состояние, какую структуру и набор соотношений. лыжи и их применение у всех одинаковые и более менее предсказуемые, а интегрированные личности абсолютно разные. Впечатление можно получить только от чужой индивидуальности, которая уже результат интегрированости.

----------


## June

> Но перевод не правильный, я считаю - не подходит слово эмоциональный.


 


> Нужно не впечатление, а понимание, что из себя представляет состояние


 


> Поскольку эти люди никогда не имели иного типа характера, у них *отсутствует эмоциональное представление* о том, что значит иметь интегрированную идентичность, обладать зрелыми защитами…


 В оригинале (я нашёл вторую редакцию) это выглядит так:




> Having never had any other kind of character, they have *little emotional basis* for knowing how it would feel to have identity integration, mature defenses…


 Мне кажется, перевод вполне адекватный. Можно попробовать изложить это не совсем по-русски, а максимально дословно: они имеют маленький эмоциональный базис, чтобы знать, как бы ощущалось наличие интегрированной идентичности, зрелых защит…

Возможно, слово “эмоциональный” там очень кстати. Речь ведь идёт об отсутствии у людей мотивации изменить свою личность, а какая же мотивация может возникнуть при отсутствии эмоционального представления об объекте?




> "у них нет эмоционального впечатления от прямого позвоночника или здоровых зубов"


 Кстати, если у человека нет эмоционального представления о том, что здорово иметь прямой позвоночник и здоровые зубы, вы человека не заставите лечиться) Понимание может стать лишь мостиком к чему-нибудь, о чём у человека есть эмоциональное представление. Если я узнаю, что девушки любят парней с прямым позвоночником и здоровыми зубами, и у меня есть эмоциональные представления о любви девушки, у меня может появиться мотивация пойти к врачам. Если, к примеру, я ещё ребёнок и о любви девушки никаких эмоциональных представлений у меня нет, то и мотивации никакой не возникнет.




> лыжи и их применение у всех одинаковые и более менее предсказуемые


 Вот не скажите, совершенно разные эмоции у всех. Я, например, с одним продавцом антиквариата в городе разговаривал – так его на гору даже за деньги не затащишь. У него горнолыжный спорт ассоциируется с самоубийством. И таких, по моим наблюдениям, очень много. Я бы не рискнул проецировать свои личные эмоции от горнолыжного спорта на постороннего человека, да даже и на горнолыжника не рискнул бы. Люди очень разные.

----------


## June

Я недавно общался с человеком, который, на мой взгляд, обладает интегрированной идентичностью. Он утверждает, что она была у него с рождения. Он, сколько себя помнит, знал, каким человеком он будет, что ему для этого нужно, и с годами его идентичность совершенно не изменилась.

----------


## qwe

Если мы возьмем ваш перевод,




> они имеют маленький эмоциональный базис, чтобы знать, как бы ощущалось наличие интегрированной идентичности, зрелых защит…


 то: _знают рассудком_. Понимают умом. *Чтобы знать как ощущалось, можно только пережить самому. Мы не знаем, что чувствует непосредственно другой человек.* Эмоция - это реакция другого порядка. Она импульс, который сообщает организму, как ему двигаться (какую позу принять) во внешнем мире. Ниже объясню.

Поэтому я бы в данном случае воспользовалась словосочетанием *сущностное понимание".

Я не читала эту книгу целиком, не помню конкретно этот отрывок и не знаю шла ли там речь о том, что человек *должен захотеть двигаться к интегрированной идентификации*. 

Интегрированная идентификация - это естественный процесс в отличие катания на лыжах. это не то, что мы можем предпринять на свое усмотрение, не то, что можно натренировать как навык, ни один ум не в состоянии сам себя осмотреть со стороны в таком ракурсе, какой здесь нужен, чтобы "интегрировать идентификацию". Это определенный период в жизни личности, когда процессы просто идут, как рост клеток итп Можно только косвенно повлиять на него (самоанализ, работа над собой, расширение опыта), поэтому я привела физиологические примеры. С лыжами вообще сравнить никак нельзя. 

Эмоции

Проблема  в том, что у нас в и в быту, и в любой литературе слово эмоции употребляется как попало. Кто что хочет, тот так этим словом и называет. Поэтому надо уточнять термины. Например (в некоторых системах):
мы *чувствуем чувства*, когда что-то воспринимаем - пассивное положение наблюдателя. Когда наблюдаем что-то во внешнем или во внутреннем мире. Чувства бывают разного порядка и глубины, не меняются от минутных явлений. Чтобы описать чувство иногда нужно много слов, стихов, или сложных образных конструкций. Пример: чувства к близкому человеку не проходят от бытового выяснения отношений итп.
мы *выражаем эмоции* - потому что это телесный импульс, связанный с действием (дающий энергию действиям тела) - активное состояние. (запрыгать от радости, замереть от удивления, сжаться от страха). Эмоции - это локальные явления, их легко в основном определить одним словом. Если такой импульс не реализовался в свое время, "тело не смогло прокачать", то при избытках получается проблема для организма. Например - гнев - проблемы с печенью, испуг - язва желудка, инфаркт итд

---------------
Лыжи действительно у всех одинаковые, если сравнивать с интегрированной идентификацией)) Или же мебель с джунглями Амазонки, или кондуктора в автобусе с книжным магазином. Мало ли можно найти увлекательных сочетаний. Кстати, отличный тест на шизоидность - шизоид обязательно параллели найдет))

----------


## qwe

> Я недавно общался с человеком, который, на мой взгляд, обладает интегрированной идентичностью. Он утверждает, что она была у него с рождения. Он, сколько себя помнит, знал, каким человеком он будет, что ему для этого нужно, и с годами его идентичность совершенно не изменилась.


 Если сравнивать с А.Подводным, то у него интегрированная идентичность наступает с 3-го юношеского уровня, а дальше углубляется и уточняется.

----------


## June

> Лыжи действительно у всех одинаковые, если сравнивать с интегрированной идентификацией))


 


> шизоид обязательно параллели найдет))


 Вообще, лыжи разные. Горные, беговые, охотничьи… да и горные тоже разные. Но я же писал не о них. Вы не заметили? Или это была попытка нацепить ярлык шизоида и тем самым обесценить моё мнение? Или попытка тонко оскорбить?




> Тонко оскорбляйте оппонента, чтобы он вышел из себя и наделал глупостей (например, нарушил правила конференции). Не опускайтесь до примитивных ругательств - это пошло, к тому же, вас могут привлечь к ответственности. Существует множество обиднейших слов и выражений, формально не выходящих за рамки приличий.


 Я писал об эмоциях, которые вызывает у меня горнолыжный спорт, чтобы показать, для чего они нужны – эмоции порождают мотивацию. Нет эмоций – нет мотивации. Если бы взгляд на горнолыжное снаряжение не вызывал у меня положительного эмоционального отклика, я бы не стал это снаряжение покупать, одевать и скатываться в нём с горы. И это был ответ на ваш вопрос:




> Что им даст эмоциональное представление?


 Ещё раз – эмоциональное представление даст мотивацию. Положительные эмоции, вызываемые горнолыжным снаряжением, дают мотивацию купить и опробовать в деле это снаряжение.

Понимание того, что лыжи используются для скольжения и торможения, а пластиковые ботинки для жёсткой фиксации лыж на ногах, мотивации не даст никакой. То же можно сказать и об интегрированной идентичности, о зрелых защитах и т.д. – нет эмоционального представления об этом стиле мышления – нет и мотивации им обзавестись. Надеюсь, аналогия понятна?




> Я не читала эту книгу целиком, не помню конкретно этот отрывок и не знаю шла ли там речь о том, что человек *должен захотеть двигаться к интегрированной идентификации*.


 Там речь о том, что психотик или пограничник просто не может этого захотеть) И это важно понимать.




> Проблема  в том, что у нас в и в быту, и в любой литературе слово эмоции употребляется как попало. Кто что хочет, тот так этим словом и называет. Поэтому надо уточнять термины.


 И не только у нас как попало. В русской Википедии есть определение эмоции:




> Эмоция — психический процесс средней продолжительности, отражающий субъективное оценочное отношение к существующим или возможным ситуациям


 Но есть и уточнение:




> Вышеприведённое определение нельзя считать ни точным, ни общепринятым


 И в англоязычной Википедии та же фигня:




> Scientific discourse has drifted to other meanings and there is no consensus on a definition


 Поэтому говорить, что чьё-либо понимание термина “эмоция” единственно правильное, немного некорректно.




> мы *выражаем эмоции* - потому что это телесный импульс, связанный с действием (дающий энергию действиям тела)


 Мы так же скрываем эмоции, испытываем эмоции… погуглите. Кстати, в русской Википедии предлагают способ (наверное, спорный) отделить эмоции от чувств:




> В отличие от чувств, эмоции не имеют объектной привязки: они возникают не по отношению к кому или чему-либо, а по отношению к ситуации в целом. «Мне страшно» — это эмоция, а «Я боюсь этого человека» — это чувство.


 У McWilliams используется и слово “emotion” для описания личности в целом, и слово “feel” (чувствовать) в сочетании с “identity integration”, с “mature defenses” и т.д., что не противоречит вышеприведённому определению.




> they have little *emotional* basis for knowing how it would *feel* to have identity integration, mature defenses

----------


## brusnika

....

----------


## qwe

> Понимание того, что лыжи используются для скольжения и торможения, а пластиковые ботинки для жёсткой фиксации лыж на ногах, мотивации не даст никакой. То же можно сказать и об интегрированной идентичности, о зрелых защитах и т.д. – нет эмоционального представления об этом стиле мышления – нет и мотивации им обзавестись. Надеюсь, аналогия понятна?


 Писала ли МакВильямс о мотивации? в данном случае)
Поможет ли вам мотивация отрастить 2 ряда постоянных зубов? Вы можете выбирать пищу с повышенным содержанием кальция, и все. Направить свою волю непосредственно на зубы, запретить им расти или приказать вырасти не владея специальными методами вы не можете. Об этом я. Хотя эмоционировать по поводу, напр. испытывать нетерпение, можно сколько угодно. Что толку? Мотивируйте себя отрастить третье поколение зубов)

Как вы можете увидеть чужую идентификацию? 
Эмоциональное впечатление может быть или от идеи, или от непосредственного наблюдения (или пережитого опыта, который отпадает) предмета.
Вы личность можете увидеть. Ассоциации могут появиться. Опрос можете провести. Но в результате опроса у вас в уме будет построена своя конструкция. Сущностно увидеть, до того как это пережил нельзя...




> Или это была попытка нацепить ярлык шизоида и тем самым обесценить моё мнение?


 Многие знают, что склонность постоянно подозревать окружающих - это прерогатива параноидального типа, а не шизоидного)) Вот я таки шизоидного, поэтому вижу некоторую связь между шкафом и джунглями - и там и там есть древесина))




> Там речь о том, что психотик или пограничник просто не может этого захотеть) И это важно понимать.


 У А.Подводного тоже ни инфантильная, ни подростковая личность не может этого захотеть (сама), потому что не понимает о чем речь. Захотеть можно обладать теми чертами, которые *_наблюдал непосредственно у другого человека и оценил положительно_*, или поверил в то *положительное*, что тебе рассказали.




> Поэтому говорить, что чьё-либо понимание термина “эмоция” единственно правильное, немного некорректно.


 У нас людей есть некие функции в организме. Чтобы выделить их, говорить о них, фиксировать опыт, обмениваться им надо как-то называть предмет. Я взяла схему которой часто пользуются те, кто что-то с эмоциями делает.

----------


## June

> June, может ли такой человек захотеть полюбить кого -то ?


 Захотеть полюбить кого-то определённого, или захотеть полюбить кого-нибудь?

Если кого-то определённого, думаю да, захотеть сможет, бывают разные обстоятельства, но вряд ли из этого что-нибудь выйдет. Вот я хочу полюбить есть рыбу, потому что она полезная, но не могу)

Я по наблюдению за собой могу сказать: любовь к человеку возникает независимо от желания или нежелания этого человека полюбить. Встретил человека, и понимаешь, что всё, влюбился. И если захочется именно влюбиться, и пока не знаешь, в кого, то надо искать, среди сотен, тысяч, миллионов, и рано или поздно найдёшь свою любовь.

----------


## June

> Писала ли МакВильямс о мотивации? в данном случае)


 Она писала об отсутствии мотивации, с объяснением, почему она отсутствует.




> Поможет ли вам мотивация отрастить 2 ряда постоянных зубов?


 Нет, наличие мотивации может не помочь в достижении цели, если цель недостижима, или неизвестно, как её достичь.

Отсутствие мотивации означает, что человек не будет прилагать никаких усилий к достижению цели, даже если она достижима. Про отсутствие мотивации полезно знать, иначе терапия с таким человеком будет очень фрустрирующей и для терапевта, и для пациента.




> Как вы можете увидеть чужую идентификацию?


 Услышать. Можно человека спросить)




> Многие знают, что склонность постоянно подозревать окружающих - это прерогатива параноидального типа, а не шизоидного))


 Паранойя - подозрительность без достаточных оснований, *qwe*, поглощённость необоснованными сомнениями в лояльности окружающих. Необоснованными, *qwe*)




> Я взяла схему которой часто пользуются те, кто что-то с эмоциями делает.


 Вы же догадываетесь, что есть огромное количество выдающихся людей, которые тоже что-то понимают в психологии, даже что-то делают иногда, и они наделяют этот термин немного другим смыслом. Думаю, и к их позиции стоит отнестись с уважением.

----------


## qwe

> терапия с таким человеком будет очень фрустрирующей и для терапевта, и для пациента.


 Это уж насколько профессионален терапевт)




> Услышать. Можно человека спросить)


 и после этого у вас будет свой образ, своя модель. просто некое представление.




> Паранойя - подозрительность без достаточных оснований, *qwe*, поглощённость необоснованными сомнениями в лояльности окружающих. Необоснованными, *qwe*)


 Параноидальный тип http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=25, а не параноики  :Smile: 




> Вы же догадываетесь, что есть огромное количество выдающихся людей, которые тоже что-то понимают в психологии, даже что-то делают иногда, и они наделяют этот термин немного другим смыслом. Думаю, и к их позиции стоит отнестись с уважением.


 в данном обсуждении мы рассматриваем узкий аспект. я выбираю модель, которая наиболее явно демонстрирует возможности в данном конкретном случае. при чем здесь сейчас другие?

----------


## June

> Многие знают, что склонность постоянно подозревать окружающих - это прерогатива параноидального типа, а не шизоидного))


 


> Параноидальный тип http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=25, а не параноики


 *qwe*, люди, обладающие параноидным типом личности, склонны безосновательно подозревать окружающих. Слово “безосновательно” тут необходимое и очень важное.

Представьте, человек пришёл на рынок, и его там обвесили на полкило. Он пришёл второй раз – его снова обвесили на полкило. Он в третий раз туда уже не пойдёт или пойдёт с контрольными весами, потому что подозревает, что его снова обвесят – и это совершенно нормальная реакция любого здравомыслящего человека, не означающая наличия параноидного типа личности или параноидного расстройства личности. Штирлиц, например, не был параноиком. За ним реально следили, и кругом реально были фашисты)

Почитайте DSM-IV или МКБ-10 про параноидное РЛ, вы там заметите часто встречающиеся уточнения “неоправданные”, “необоснованные”, “без достаточных оснований”, и, уверяю вас, они не случайны, они очень важны. Или ту же МакВильямс почитайте, у неё подробно описан психоаналитический взгляд на параноидный тип личности. Параноидные люди совершенно безосновательно проецируют на окружающих свои собственные качества. А я лишь реагирую на то, что вы пишите в мой адрес, и даже иногда не ленюсь цитировать, на что именно реагирую)




> в данном обсуждении мы рассматриваем узкий аспект. я выбираю модель, которая наиболее явно демонстрирует возможности в данном конкретном случае. при чем здесь сейчас другие?


 *qwe*, давайте вернёмся чуть-чуть назад. Вы пытались меня убедить в том, что в русском переводе книги Нэнси Мак-Вильямс “Психоаналитическая диагностика Понимание структуры личности в клиническом процессе” слово “emotional” переведено как “эмоциональный” неправильно, поскольку, на ваш взгляд, не подходит. И обосновываете вы это тем, что в выбранной вами модели оно не употребимо в данном контексте. Но так ведь вообще всё что угодно можно доказать.

Например, вы мне напишете, что 2 + 2 = 4, а я вам напишу – неправильно! В выбранной мной двоичной системе счисления нет ни цифры 2, ни цифры 4. Есть только 0 и 1. И все реальные пацаны, типа меня, которые что-то делают с цифрами, пользуются именно двоичной) Ну и какой смысл подобных дискуссий?

----------


## qwe

Вы, *June*, хронически неправильно трактуете то, что я пишу) Всегда подозрения в одну сторону направлены. 
Вообще, я уже писала, стоит мне появиться и вы теряете ясность и логику. и особенно чувство юмора)

Нет, я писала, что перевод неудачный. Потому что не выясняла, в переводе ли дело. А после выяснения, объяснила, что считаю вообще неудачной формулировку. Это мое мнение, я его высказала. По каким-то причинам мне персонально нельзя высказывать свое мнение?  :Wink:  По каким?

----------


## June

> По каким-то причинам мне персонально нельзя высказывать свое мнение?  По каким?


 *qwe*, кто вам запретил? Покажите мне этого человека)




> Нет, я писала, что перевод неудачный


 “не правильный”. Давайте будем точны в формулировках.




> Потому что не выясняла, в переводе ли дело. А после выяснения, объяснила, что считаю вообще неудачной формулировку.


 Смотрите: Вы поняли, что ошиблись. После этого можно было признать ошибку и попытаться понять её причины, чтобы не совершать подобных ошибок в будущем. Вместо этого вы продолжили отстаивать свою позицию, используя аргументацию, способную привести к новым ошибкам. И это меня удивляет по двум причинам:

Во первых, признание ошибки, на мой взгляд, разумнее непризнания. ___ Вот тут ___ неплохо описаны достоинства признания и недостатки непризнания. Например, из недостатков:




> Ошибки не исправляются, выводы на будущее не делаются


 Ну, или, хотя бы, признание ошибки менее энергозатратно)

Во вторых, вы же прочитали довольно много психологической литературы, и она должна была научить вас отслеживать ошибочные рассуждения. Вы сами об этом пишете:




> включить сознательность, терпение, старание, честность и отслеживать.


 Почему же вы вместо отслеживания ошибок занимаетесь их защитой с помощью других ошибочных рассуждений? И снова не замечаете ошибок уже в защитах, даже если я вам их подробно объясняю, хотя вы выступаете за отслеживание?

----------


## qwe

> Смотрите: Вы поняли, что ошиблись. После этого можно было признать ошибку и попытаться понять её причины, чтобы не совершать подобных ошибок в будущем. Вместо этого вы продолжили отстаивать свою позицию, используя аргументацию, способную привести к новым ошибкам. И это меня удивляет по двум причинам:
> 
> Во первых, признание ошибки, на мой взгляд, разумнее непризнания. ___ Вот тут ___ неплохо описаны достоинства признания и недостатки непризнания. Например, из недостатков:
> 
> Ну, или, хотя бы, признание ошибки менее энергозатратно)
> 
> Почему же вы вместо отслеживания ошибок занимаетесь их защитой с помощью других ошибочных рассуждений? И снова не замечаете ошибок уже в защитах, даже если я вам их подробно объясняю, хотя вы выступаете за отслеживание?


 Вижу вы долго ждали этого момента)
Я то свою озвучила и признала, а вы? 

Сколько раз я вас ловила на протяжении всего обсуждения? 6? 7 раз?
Ну так? Будьте мужчиной, не стесняйтесь, будьте последовательны. Сделайте то, во что верите))

----------


## June

*qwe*, вы неисправимы) По крайней мере, я ниасилил.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, вы неисправимы) По крайней мере, я ниасилил.


 С вами я чувствую себя Моцартом - все время думаю, когда уже отравят))

----------


## June

О трудностях с интеграцией идентичности.

Прочитал сегодня на Снобе _статью_Андрея_Курпатова_, которая объясняет, наверное, один из бесчисленных механизмов, приводящих к появлению трудноразрешимых противоречий в сознании. И объясняет, к чему эти противоречия могут привести. Если коротко – речь идёт об известном учёном Алане Тьюринге, который был геем в те времена, когда это считалось не просто глубоко аморальным, но и уголовно наказуемым. И именно эта ситуация, по мнению Курпатова, натренировала его мозг, и натренированность позволила ему стать гениальным учёным.




> Конечно, гомосексуальность и гениальность сами по себе никак не связаны. Мозг стимулируется парадоксами, а не половыми органами. Сексуальная ориентация Алана Тьюринга, как и любого другого гея, не была вызвана соответствующей «пропагандой» (хотя бы потому, что ее тогда точно не было). Он таким или родился, если придерживаться генетической версии, или сформировался, если следовать версии поведенческой. В любом случае, ему точно это не внушили, он это знал. Знал, потому что ему фактически нравились представители его пола и именно они вызывали в нем совершенно очевидное ему — Тьюрингу — сексуальное влечение. Но существовавший в обществе запрет на сексуальность и суперзапрет на гомосексуальность транслировали ему парадокс, известный нам по старому и в меру неприличному анекдоту «жопа есть, а слова — нет».
> 
> А потому мозг Тьюринга, ровно как и мозг Уайльда, Витгенштейна, Фуко, Барта (огласить полный список нет никакой возможности), с подросткового возраста был вынужден решать сложную — почти математическую — задачу: как такое может быть, что то, что кажется мне таким прекрасным, является на самом деле столь грязным и постыдным? Еще раз: его лобные доли оказались перед неразрешимым и по существу — не удивляйтесь — глубоко научным парадоксом: как согласовать то, что реальность одновременно такова и не такова?
> Конечно, далеко не все, натренировав свой мозг подобным образом, превращаются в дешифраторов нацистской «Энигмы»…


 Разумеется, трудноразрешимые противоречия в сознании не всегда делают из человека гениального учёного. С большой вероятностью такой человек закончит жизнь под колёсами какой-нибудь электрички, или в психушке, или в полном одиночестве с бутылкой в руке и т.д.. Но бывают и исключения, и их много.

Стоит заметить - Тьюринг умер от отравления цианидом.

----------

